# Post a touring photo, no explanation needed. Just to help me dream. I’ll kick off.....



## Polite (12 May 2020)




----------



## further (12 May 2020)

Hi
Where is this please


----------



## rualexander (12 May 2020)




----------



## Julia9054 (12 May 2020)




----------



## chriswoody (12 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (12 May 2020)

Climbing the Collado de Tosas, Spanish Pyrenees


----------



## Polite (12 May 2020)

further said:


> Hi
> Where is this please


Josselin in Bretagne, during a tour there a few years ago. I ended up stopping in Malestroit later that day.


----------



## vt2 (12 May 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (12 May 2020)

Costa Rica 2017


----------



## Mfezela (12 May 2020)

Argentina 2018


----------



## geocycle (12 May 2020)

West coast Scotland 2016


----------



## Mrs M (12 May 2020)

Polite said:


> View attachment 521768


Lovely bike


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2020)

Southern Spain


----------



## itboffin (12 May 2020)

This years club trip, taking in as many iconic climbs along route. Should be 750km with four Everest’s worth of climbing maybe more


----------



## Brandane (12 May 2020)




----------



## Polite (12 May 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely bike


Thank you, I love the thing. I will miss no European tour this year.


----------



## Mrs M (12 May 2020)

Polite said:


> Thank you, I love the thing. I will miss no European this year.


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 May 2020)

View media item 10774


----------



## Aushiker (13 May 2020)

Hassell Beach - Looking West - {Day 10-11} by Andrew Priest, on Flickr


----------



## further (13 May 2020)

Polite said:


> Josselin in Bretagne, during a tour there a few years ago. I ended up stopping in Malestroit later that day.


Thanks, thought I recognised it.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)




----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2020)

Keep the pics coming people. Great to see.


----------



## cisamcgu (13 May 2020)

Rainy day in Scotland, so we retired to a pub for lunch. The tandem had to stay outside.

Not as beautiful or stunning as the other pictures, but sometimes touring is simply wet 







But then, sometimes the sun shines ...


----------



## Ian H (13 May 2020)

Twenty-two years ago.


----------



## Ian H (13 May 2020)

More recent.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)




----------



## Chippy Dave (13 May 2020)

I love Scotland


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 May 2020)

Really enjoying this thread, brings back happy memories, even lowest chainring, legs gone, getting dark ones


----------



## Blue Hills (13 May 2020)

Ian H said:


> Twenty-two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 521877


I hope you are enjoying it more these days


----------



## Vantage (13 May 2020)

Probably posted these before but what the hell


----------



## Duffy (13 May 2020)

Polite said:


> View attachment 521768



Many a happy holiday in Josselin, it’s a lovely part of France

😊


----------



## newfhouse (13 May 2020)

Denmark.










France


----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 May 2020)




----------



## Brandane (13 May 2020)

Maybe taking this cycling thing a bit too far!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 May 2020)

Brandane said:


> View attachment 521945
> 
> 
> Maybe taking this cycling thing a bit too far!



Ye didnae get married, did ye?!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (13 May 2020)

Junior on Fifth Avenue, New York





Seen through a glass of Tripel, De Konink Brewery, Antwerp


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2020)

Myself, @rb58 and @Trickedem in Calais after a weeks cycling from Switzerland


----------



## HobbesOnTour (13 May 2020)

The hills are alive.......


----------



## Rocky (13 May 2020)

Near Emden in 2013 - cycling down the North Sea Coastal path


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 May 2020)

Under a big bit of Meccano on a Genoa to Caen trip.


----------



## Mfezela (13 May 2020)

Usumacinta River. Border between Mexico and Guatemala. 2017


----------



## newfhouse (13 May 2020)

At the top of a long climb with my daughter on her first mini tour, somewhere near Allendale I think. A reminder that even a UK tour this year would be fantastic if it were possible.



8


----------



## steveindenmark (13 May 2020)




----------



## Dave Davenport (13 May 2020)

Northern Spain


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 May 2020)

Flanders


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 May 2020)

Slovenia


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 May 2020)

Croatia


----------



## newfhouse (13 May 2020)

Loving this as a theme @Dave Davenport


----------



## geocycle (13 May 2020)

Normandy and Brittany as part of Tour de Manche 2014


----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (13 May 2020)

Tucked up in a tent. Greece I think. Can't remember the cause for celebration.


----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)

Bratislava


----------



## RobinS (13 May 2020)

Along the Danube


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2020)




----------



## All uphill (13 May 2020)




----------



## albal (14 May 2020)

Somewhere in Morocco just prior to corona outbreak.


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)




----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

I really _should _get a kickstand, for these shots..


----------



## Rocky (14 May 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (14 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (14 May 2020)

Crossing the Vltava, Czech Republic


----------



## RobinS (14 May 2020)

Elbe cycleroute, Czech Republic


----------



## RobinS (14 May 2020)

"Rest Day", Arco, Lake Garda, Italy


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 May 2020)

If we're allowed to post more than one.....

La bella vita


----------



## Moodyman (14 May 2020)

Old Military Road, Wicklow Mtns, Ireland


Chateau de Falaise, Normandy


Le Bec-Hellouin, Normandy


----------



## Julia9054 (14 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> View attachment 522152


Bromptonité


----------



## Trickedem (14 May 2020)

Last day of my first Spanish tour. The long downhill into Malaga. Empty roads and blue skies.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 May 2020)

Northern France


----------



## vt2 (14 May 2020)

Valsugana Cycle Route, Italy - 2018





Altfinstermunz on the Inn River on the border between Austria and Switzerland


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 May 2020)

Austria


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2020)

I have had several attempts at this but it always seems to come up twice. No idea why so apologies in advance. 
Nostalgic picture but cameras were not so good then.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2020)

The last one worked so here is another.


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Mouth of the River Elbe, Germany.


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Basel


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

"Rest Day" from loaded touring - ride up Mont Ventoux., France


----------



## The Crofted Crest (15 May 2020)

@RobinS, great photos. Keep them coming!


----------



## Blue Hills (15 May 2020)

RobinS said:


> View attachment 522434
> 
> 
> Basel


oo - matching luggage


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2020)

Spain


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Plymouth, before the ferry to France


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Canal du Midi, France


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Aigues Mortes, Carmargue, France


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Provence


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Spanish Pyrenees


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Load free day, French Pyrenees


----------



## Ian H (15 May 2020)

Our traditional Autumn tour.


----------



## Ian H (15 May 2020)

Foothills of the Pyrenees, pouring down. (same year as above, different trip)


----------



## newfhouse (15 May 2020)




----------



## GM (15 May 2020)

Road block in Jordan....


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 May 2020)

The airport re-build (Vienna)


Vienna, six quid a pint!


Bratislava, quid a pint!!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 May 2020)

Inner tube vending machine, Hungary


----------



## newfhouse (15 May 2020)

A watery theme.


----------



## mudsticks (15 May 2020)

Early train, in Spain


----------



## gom (15 May 2020)




----------



## Dave Davenport (15 May 2020)

Continuing the water theme; The European Parliament, Strasbourg (it chucked it down for about 12 hours).


----------



## Mfezela (15 May 2020)

Baja California Sur. Tiny village, middle of nowhere.


----------



## gom (15 May 2020)

It’s strange what you see in France...


----------



## newfhouse (15 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 522531
> 
> Early train, in Spain


Mainly in the plain?


----------



## mudsticks (15 May 2020)

Mainly in the hilly terrain..


----------



## mudsticks (15 May 2020)

Got 2/3rds the way up - fully laden - then thought - "That'll do - you've proved your point missus.."


----------



## SteveF (15 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

River Rhone, France


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Reaching the Med, France


----------



## RobinS (15 May 2020)

Mantova to Lake Garda cycle route


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2020)

Cycling into Cadiz, Spain


----------



## HobbesOnTour (15 May 2020)




----------



## Dave Davenport (15 May 2020)

A slight navigational error, Italian Alps (Mrs D wasn't impressed).


----------



## shnjmsn (16 May 2020)




----------



## gom (16 May 2020)




----------



## gom (16 May 2020)

Great idea for a thread. Love seeing all the loaded bikes too.


----------



## Mfezela (16 May 2020)

Salar de Coipasa, Bolivia.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2020)

Cotton fields of southern Spain


----------



## Baldy (16 May 2020)

Not a good idea to upset the locals in Dunning Glen!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 May 2020)

You can't beat a French patisserie, that's an actual measure of rum for you to inject into the rum baba!


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 May 2020)

It's got to be done


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 May 2020)

Wine by the half pint, Basque festival.


----------



## RobinS (16 May 2020)

Very unremarkable Channel/Med watershed, France


----------



## RobinS (16 May 2020)

Pont D'Avignon, France


----------



## RobinS (16 May 2020)

Provence, France


----------



## RobinS (16 May 2020)

Carpeted campsite, Italian Riviera


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2020)

The Dwarfie Stane on Hoy. Left the bike by the roadside unfortunately. Probable older than Stonehenge and hollowed out using stone tools and probably also bone or antler tools. There is room to lie down inside. The backpack gives an idea of scale.


----------



## Mfezela (17 May 2020)

Racoon attack! Canada 2016
Inspirational pics don't always have to be 'rosy'.
Next day I discovered the wonder that is Gorilla Tape. Repair lasted longer than the rest of the tent ;-)


----------



## SteveF (17 May 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2020)

The ferry from Whalsey coming into Laxo, Shetland.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 May 2020)

Lake Konstanz


----------



## Mfezela (19 May 2020)

Peru is all about superb landscapes, fantastic people, wonderful culture, and counterfeit/fake everything - from clothes to these. Street market in Trujillo, Peru.


----------



## RobinS (19 May 2020)

Canal bridge over the Loire, at the upstream end of the Loire a Velo


----------



## RobinS (19 May 2020)

Snack time, Germany!


----------



## RobinS (19 May 2020)

Danube cycleroute, Germany


----------



## RobinS (19 May 2020)

Beers by the Elbe, Czech Republic


----------



## RobinS (19 May 2020)

JanetS' rear wheel after the potholes of the Czech Republic!





And the replacement from "Fahrrad XXL" in Dresden.


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 May 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (19 May 2020)

Deep in the forest surrounding an abandoned military station in one of the Baltic countries, can't remember which one


----------



## Trickedem (20 May 2020)

gom said:


> View attachment 522654


That looks fabulous. Where is it?


----------



## Mfezela (20 May 2020)

And each named 'town' was worse than the preceding one. Unfortunately Mauritania wasn't much better. North Africa: Been there, done that. Wouldn't go back!


----------



## rivers (21 May 2020)

From my first bikepacking adventure


----------



## bitsandbobs (21 May 2020)

SteveF said:


> View attachment 522951



Is that Brouwersdam? I've had some bloody awful rides across it.


----------



## RobinS (21 May 2020)

Brittany, in the days before we had matching luggage!


----------



## rualexander (21 May 2020)




----------



## Baldy (21 May 2020)

RobinS said:


> In the days before we had matching luggage!




Is that actually allowed?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (22 May 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (22 May 2020)

Zagaro Pass,Georgia, 2015


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 523933
> 
> 
> View attachment 523934


The bottom one looks like Rubha na Gall lighthouse on Mull?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The bottom one looks like Rubha na Gall lighthouse on Mull?


Indeed it is. From the ferry to Kilchoan..


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Indeed it is. From the ferry to Kilchoan..


Good spot for mackerel fishing. Don't immediately recognise the top one. Where is it?


----------



## RobinS (23 May 2020)

Bridge at Stein am Rhein


----------



## RobinS (23 May 2020)

French Riviera


----------



## RobinS (23 May 2020)

Via Claudia Augusta, going the "wrong way" from Italy to Austria - over 150km uphill!


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

I wish I could remember where this is. I should keep better records.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

This is either South Uist I think.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 523933
> 
> 
> View attachment 523934



that top image is wonderful


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> that top image is wonderful


Thank you. Big sky, and a sea like glass..


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 May 2020)

Lovely campsite, Sanguesa, Spain.


Crossing into France from Spain


----------



## HobbesOnTour (25 May 2020)

This day 5 years ago.....
Damn you Google!!!


----------



## faster (25 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I wish I could remember where this is. I should keep better records.
> View attachment 524645



My guess is Harris, not far from the ferry.


----------



## Minotier (25 May 2020)

I have spent today browsing this thread and liking many of the posts.
I am shielded at the moment and it brought me joy to see such a colllection of cycling adventures.
Due to a recurring illness I have not been able to ride a bike for nearly two years now. But seeing some of the places people get to warms my soul.
Especially the Eastern Europe and South America photos. But all of them brought a smile.
Thanks folks and keep on spinning on.
Just ride.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2020)

faster said:


> My guess is Harris, not far from the ferry.


Thanks for the guess but too many trees. I think mainland somewhere, possibly Argyll.


----------



## Mfezela (26 May 2020)

On a 'rest' day near Van in Turkey, I joined a group of locals on an overnight trip. We were pulled over by these guys for routine* questioning and then sent on our way with a bagful of fresh fruit ;-)
* Turkish authority views the Kurds as terrorists and Van is the major ethnic city of Turkish Kurdistan.


----------



## Mfezela (26 May 2020)

National who?


----------



## Zanelad (26 May 2020)

Mfezela said:


> On a 'rest' day near Van in Turkey, I joined a group of locals on an overnight trip. We were pulled over by these guys for routine* questioning and then sent on our way with a bagful of fresh fruit ;-)
> * Turkish authority views the Kurds as terrorists and Van is the major ethnic city of Turkish Kurdistan.
> 
> View attachment 525069



They've ruined that Lancia Stratos


----------



## dickyknees (26 May 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (27 May 2020)

Bike-in-a-boat. Bought the canoe on a whim in Beaucaire on the Rhône and spent three glorious summer months on the canals to Bordeaux.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 May 2020)

Mfezela said:


> Bike-in-a-boat. Bought the canoe on a whim in Beaucaire on the Rhône and spent three glorious summer months on the canals to Bordeaux.
> View attachment 525437


While following rivers (easy navigation) I've often thought about a canoe!
Bravo!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 May 2020)




----------



## RobinS (30 May 2020)

Rhienfalls, heading upstream


----------



## RobinS (30 May 2020)

Along the Rhein


----------



## RobinS (30 May 2020)

Reaching the Danube


----------



## Antonio (30 May 2020)

Taking a rest. A beautiful morning in the Salzkammergut region in Austria


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2020)

Spain really is Cycling nirvana.
With @rb58 & @Trickedem


----------



## vt2 (30 May 2020)

Erbeskopf - 2019


----------



## vt2 (30 May 2020)

Avignon - viaRhona - 2017


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2020)

Essoyes France. Home of Renoir.


----------



## Mfezela (31 May 2020)

Jason, somewhere in Georgia.






Looks somewhat risque at first sight, but he's holding his golden fleece - honest ;-)


----------



## RobinS (31 May 2020)

North Sea Coast route, Netherlands, our home is just the other side of the sea!


----------



## RobinS (31 May 2020)

Snack time, Jever, Germany


----------



## RobinS (31 May 2020)

Ferry across the Elbe (former East) Germany


----------



## RobinS (31 May 2020)

Hope no-one minds me posting lots of photos - it gives me an excuse to look through our photos of our 3 month tours of recent years, while dreaming of where/when we may able to hit the road again! I really enjoy others photos as well - if you give a location it gives me yet more to dream about!


----------



## Mfezela (31 May 2020)

Result of encounter with ***** stray Ecuadorian dogs :-(
Treated by gorgeous Ecuadorian nurse in Quito ;-)


----------



## F70100 (31 May 2020)

Mfezela said:


> Result of encounter with ***** stray Ecuadorian dogs :-(
> Treated by gorgeous Ecuadorian nurse in Quito ;-)



Would prefer to see a photo of the nurse (I think...)


----------



## Mfezela (31 May 2020)

F70100 said:


> Would prefer to see a photo of the nurse (I think...)



As requested ;-)


----------



## Once a Wheeler (31 May 2020)




----------



## Dave Davenport (31 May 2020)

The 'lads' (average age about 58) on tour (aka 'on the piss') in Normandy.
My abiding memory of this trip was getting into Portsmouth at 6am after getting to bed at 3am and stopping at the burger bar at the top of Portsdown hill for breakfast, it looked like a scene from Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Polite (1 Jun 2020)

I'm glad I started this post, some fab photos that bring back memories of past summers. Cheers, all.


----------



## RobinS (2 Jun 2020)

Via Claudia Augusta, Italy, heading for Austria


----------



## RobinS (2 Jun 2020)

Via Claudia Augusta, arrival in Austria


----------



## RobinS (2 Jun 2020)

Arlberg Pass (1800m), Austria


----------



## Mfezela (2 Jun 2020)

Meeting new friends.
One Italian with cat as travelling companion, one Canadian, one Argentinian, one Colombian, one South African. Just before sunset, an American couple joined us.


----------



## Mfezela (3 Jun 2020)

Tierra del Fuego. In a vast landscape devoid of trees, they choose this for a strong wind warning 🙂


----------



## RobinS (3 Jun 2020)

Somewhere in "empty" France


----------



## RobinS (3 Jun 2020)

Along the Saone, France


----------



## RobinS (3 Jun 2020)

Lake Garda, Italy


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Jun 2020)

Somewhere in northern Spain




Heading into the Picos de Europa


----------



## Mfezela (4 Jun 2020)

Problem: Campsite flooded :-(
Solution: Bunk down with flood affected locals in nearby gymnasium. Hot shower and supper provided. :-)


----------



## RobinS (4 Jun 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Somewhere in northern Spain
> 
> Heading into the Picos de Europa



That's where we should be at this very moment!


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Jun 2020)

We were supposed to be going in September.


----------



## Mfezela (4 Jun 2020)

I was supposed to be in Russia by now. Visa will expire before I set foot/wheel in the country at this rate 😫
I'm South African and got caught in U.K. at international lockdown. Because of that (and I also carry a U.K. Passport) I'm now classified as 'British' for tourist purposes.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Jun 2020)

The little town of Aporo in the state of Michoacán, Mexico. My home for the last few months


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## RobinS (5 Jun 2020)

Campsite in Merano, Italy, along the Via Claudia Augusta.


----------



## RobinS (5 Jun 2020)

Along the Rhein, German/Swiss border


----------



## RobinS (5 Jun 2020)

Koblenz, Germany


----------



## Mfezela (5 Jun 2020)

GPS route says straight ahead! And it's not seasonal flooding.


----------



## rualexander (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## RobinS (6 Jun 2020)

rualexander - where is that? looks beautiful!


----------



## RobinS (6 Jun 2020)

Homeward bound, reaching the Netherlands


----------



## RobinS (6 Jun 2020)

Hoek van Holland - end of the road!


----------



## rualexander (6 Jun 2020)

RobinS said:


> rualexander - where is that? looks beautiful!


B400 road heading towards Pedraforca mountain in Catalunya.


----------



## RobinS (6 Jun 2020)

rualexander - thanks, another one of an area we were supposed to be going on this summer's 3 month tour!


----------



## Antonio (6 Jun 2020)

Mfezela said:


> GPS route says straight ahead! And it's not seasonal flooding.
> 
> View attachment 527724


I think you might need that towel in the crate on the back of your bike.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jun 2020)

Eighth and final country of this trip





If only all cycle paths were like this




A crossroads somewhere in France


----------



## Mfezela (6 Jun 2020)

Antonio said:


> I think you might need that towel in the crate on the back of your bike.



I actually enjoy these sorts of obstacles. Having to change route has often led me into wonderful places, and met wonderful people, that I would otherwise have missed. The most extreme example was in Angola where I'd, inadvertently and unknowingly, strayed into the grounds of an open air prison. From being questioned at gun point I ended up staying the night (voluntarily) in a cell with complimentary refreshments. All communications were by reference to an English - Portuguese phrasebook, and hand signs/gestures. 😉


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jun 2020)

Mfezela said:


> I actually enjoy these sorts of obstacles. Having to change route has often led me into wonderful places, and met wonderful people, that I would otherwise have missed. The most extreme example was in Angola where I'd, inadvertently and unknowingly, strayed into the grounds of an open air prison. From being questioned at gun point I ended up staying the night (voluntarily) in a cell with complimentary refreshments. All communications were by reference to a English/Portuguese phrasebook and hand signals 😉


You certainly like to get off the beaten track!


----------



## Mike Ayling (7 Jun 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> View attachment 526566


Thanks


Once a Wheeler said:


> View attachment 526566


I remember those bags with the uplifts. Bag just the right size for youth hostelling
Mike


----------



## Mike Ayling (7 Jun 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> View attachment 526566


Thanks


Once a Wheeler said:


> View attachment 526566


I remember those bags with the uplifts. Bag just the right size for youth hostelling
Mike


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (8 Jun 2020)

It's been a while since we've had a drink together so . . .


----------



## RobinS (9 Jun 2020)

Briare, on the Loire a Velo, heading east on the Eurovelo 6


----------



## RobinS (9 Jun 2020)

Canal/Cycle tunnel underneath the old fortifications, Besancon, France


----------



## RobinS (9 Jun 2020)

Rhone a Rhin canal, France


----------



## Mfezela (9 Jun 2020)

How did they know I would take this exact route ;-)


----------



## Mfezela (9 Jun 2020)

Paso Internacional Los Libertadores, Argentina.


----------



## Owsh (10 Jun 2020)

What a sick thread! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Jun 2020)

When you're touring in Brittany in Autumn and there's a big Atlantic storm coming, a big tent to pitch your small tent in is handy.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

This is a really great thread, Its fab seeing all these lovely places everyone had been.


----------



## newfhouse (10 Jun 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> View attachment 529032
> 
> When you're touring in Brittany in Autumn and there's a big Atlantic storm coming, a big tent to pitch your small tent in is handy.


I thought I carried too much just in case, but that’s a ridiculous level of forward planning


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Jun 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I thought I carried too much just in case, but that’s a ridiculous level of forward planning


I make the Mrs carry it.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2020)

After riding up the Col de Mort d'Imbert on a Brompton.






A climbing frame near the Zeppelin museum, in Friedrichshafen on the Bodensee.

And finally, no explanation needed, I suspect?


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Jun 2020)

Route check before starting C2c ride


----------



## RobinS (11 Jun 2020)

Beer by the three countries bridge, Basel


----------



## RobinS (11 Jun 2020)

Danube ferry, Germany


----------



## RobinS (11 Jun 2020)

Another Danube ferry, Austria this time.


----------



## Mfezela (11 Jun 2020)

No ferries here. Confluence of the clean Rio Khatu and the polluted by upstream mining Rio Sacambaya, Bolivia.
Had to wade through thigh-deep water carrying everything. Took five trips and nearly an hour because of the rock strewn riverbed and fast flowing water.


----------



## Mfezela (11 Jun 2020)

Not my photo of course. The associated music is pure genius.


----------



## robjh (11 Jun 2020)

A few photos from a short winter trip in Morocco a few years back.
That's me on the right, in blue, in the first one, with another guy who I met on the route.


----------



## Fram (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Fram (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Polite (12 Jun 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely bike


Thank you, I love her.


----------



## rualexander (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Fram (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## geocycle (12 Jun 2020)

More from Scotland. This includes the memorable Jura ferry.


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Jun 2020)

Northern Spain, en route to Alicante from home 




Life's essentials in a vending machine in 'middle of nowhere' Spain.


----------



## robjh (12 Jun 2020)

Scotland 2016


----------



## Fram (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## Fram (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## tallliman (13 Jun 2020)

Really enjoyed reading and looking at the pics. Will find one of mine soon.


----------



## db7db7 (14 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (16 Jun 2020)

Bosnia. Not what you want to see after having wild camped amongst those trees.


----------



## RobinS (17 Jun 2020)

Beach Bar in the rain - Vienna


----------



## RobinS (17 Jun 2020)

Random Schloss in Austria


----------



## RobinS (17 Jun 2020)

Day off, sightseeing Bratislava


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Jun 2020)

RobinS said:


> View attachment 530486
> 
> 
> Random Schloss in Austria


Is that the one where the eurovelo route goes through the grounds, somewhere between Vienna and Bratislava?


----------



## RobinS (17 Jun 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Is that the one where the eurovelo route goes through the grounds, somewhere between Vienna and Bratislava?


Yep, that's it.


----------



## hondated (17 Jun 2020)

Thanks everyone . A great thread.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Jun 2020)

Very, very young vino tinto


----------



## Mfezela (17 Jun 2020)

Seen in Turkey. You'll need a giant Kleenex.


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Jun 2020)

Having lunch in Zagreb (tours final destination) and a camera team turned up and started filming a scene for Croatia's version of East Enders.


----------



## Fram (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## RobinS (24 Jun 2020)

Dresden, Germany


----------



## RobinS (24 Jun 2020)

Picnic by the River Elbe, Germany


----------



## RobinS (24 Jun 2020)

Ferry across the Elbe, Germany (one of many!)


----------



## Thruhiker (24 Jun 2020)

Chesapeake and Ohio canal towpath maryland u.s.


----------



## Aushiker (24 Jun 2020)

The Wattle Trail, Jarrahdale – JWR #002 by Andrew Priest, on Flickr


----------



## Fram (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## Fram (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (26 Jun 2020)

Site of Knucklas Castle.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2020)




----------



## slow scot (27 Jun 2020)

Unsure where; French/Italian border somewhere...ish. Not me by the way.


----------



## snorri (27 Jun 2020)

A meal that brings back memories!
At the border of Austria and Czech Rep I was instructed to disembark whilst the Austrian train crew discussed with the oncoming Cz crew whither I, and my bike, would be permitted to continue the journey to Prague. Eventually I was informed that I could continue on the same train but must move my bike into the buffet car, must order a meal and should give a tip to the buffet car crew as this was a special favour. On getting my bill I found that I had been charged for one more beer than I had ordered, but I think that's just a Cz custom.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (28 Jun 2020)

Mexico City...... yesterday!


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

Fram said:


> View attachment 532132


Been there .... Nimrod MR1 to Nimes ... cycle to viaduct .... (once upon a time on a planet far away ..we were warriors ....  )


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Been there .... Nimrod MR1 to Nimes ... cycle to viaduct .... (once upon a time on a planet far away ..we were warriors ....  )


RCAF Argus in the back ground .. 404 hanger at RAF St.Mawgan in the back back ground ...


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> RCAF Argus in the back ground .. 404 hanger at RAF St.Mawgan in the back back ground ...
> View attachment 532994



Just curious but is the blue plane on the right a French Breguet something?


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Jun 2020)

Somewhere south of Vienna on the Danube cycleway






On the same trip


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> Just curious but is the blue plane on the right a French Breguet something?


Atlantic


----------



## midlife (28 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Atlantic



Thanks, thought it was buy my memory is not what it was


----------



## Houthakker (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## RobinS (29 Jun 2020)

The bikes taking a rest by the front lawn of the campsite owners cottage in the Netherlands. It was 40c, the campsite was full, so they let us camp on their front lawn, they gave us patio chairs to sit on (which is why our chairs are still on the bikes), and even brought cold beers out to us - not just once, but again half an hour later!


----------



## RobinS (29 Jun 2020)

French/Spanish border


----------



## Fram (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## Jody (29 Jun 2020)

Thank you to all the contributors.

Great thread


----------



## theloafer (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## dickyknees (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## Simon_m (30 Jun 2020)

So many from the TransAm, maybe this one




http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0053/0041.html

maybe this one from the c2c france.








http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/france2016/blog/day21/0005.html


----------



## Saracenlad (2 Jul 2020)

Some fantastic and inspiring photo's on this thread. Thank you to everyone for sharing.


----------



## Fram (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## Dave Davenport (2 Jul 2020)

Right, this threads starting to slide, we need to get back on track;
I give you; A very dark, almost stout like IPA with an 8% kick, somewhere in the former Yugoslavia (can't remember which bit as I had few of these and couldn't remember who I was or what I was supposed to be doing there, let alone what country it was).


----------



## Fram (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## newfhouse (3 Jul 2020)

Fram said:


> View attachment 533856


Great photo. It looks like Julie Andrews must be just out of shot.


----------



## Mfezela (3 Jul 2020)

Where am/was I? The white smudge high on the rock face is your clue.


----------



## Fram (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## gom (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## Mfezela (4 Jul 2020)

La Casa del Ciclista, Mendoza, Argentina


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2020)




----------



## Fram (5 Jul 2020)




----------



## chriswoody (6 Jul 2020)

Predjama castle in Slovenia, taken last week. Trip report will be coming soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2020)




----------



## mcshroom (7 Jul 2020)

Isle of Lewis


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Jul 2020)

Backroad, Texas


----------



## Mfezela (7 Jul 2020)

I didn't get the memo ;-)
IIRC this is Col du Glandon


----------



## itboffin (7 Jul 2020)

Wow hats off for trying to ride up the Glandon towing a trailer


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jul 2020)

Builth Wells


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)




----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2020)




----------



## L Q (12 Jul 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (15 Jul 2020)

This day two years ago....Thanks Google!


----------



## Fram (20 Jul 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)




----------



## Fram (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 537446


Nice one. I've spent hours (and hours) wondering how to show a headwind.


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2020)




----------



## mcshroom (28 Jul 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (28 Jul 2020)

Navasota, Tx
no photoshop, no editing...


----------



## Saracenlad (29 Jul 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Navasota, Tx
> no photoshop, no editing...
> 
> View attachment 538518


WOW!


----------



## Mullerstraße (1 Aug 2020)

First cycle tour - Glasgow to Berlin 2015.

Great route, fantastic memories!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Aug 2020)

Austria


----------



## mcshroom (7 Aug 2020)

Riding along the north coast of Scotland on the way to Tongue


----------



## Vantage (15 Aug 2020)

Only a week to go till me and dad's world tour across England! 
The last month or two I've spent endlessly fartin about with different set ups on the bike, adding things, removing things, adding things back etc. Even the faithful Pendle has been dumped in favour of the bar bag. Weighed her this morning and she's a heavy lump at 37kg/81lbs including the various pasta & porridge pots and a flippin camping chair! 

ONE WEEK! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Fram (15 Aug 2020)




----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2020)




----------



## Saracenlad (16 Aug 2020)

andrew_s said:


> View attachment 541895


Did you get your feet wet?


----------



## CharlesF (16 Aug 2020)

@Polite This is a brilliant thread and every picture gets a “Like” from. Each one has stunning scenery.

An ideal thread for an armchair cycle tourist. I spend a long time examining the loaded bikes, and drool over food and beers.


----------



## newfhouse (16 Aug 2020)




----------



## citybabe (16 Aug 2020)




----------



## Polite (16 Aug 2020)

CharlesF said:


> @Polite This is a brilliant thread and every picture gets a “Like” from. Each one has stunning scenery.
> 
> An ideal thread for an armchair cycle tourist. I spend a long time examining the loaded bikes, and drool over food and beers.


@CharlesF Agreed, I'm hampered for touring at the moment so love seeing others


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Aug 2020)




----------



## dickyknees (23 Aug 2020)




----------



## Vantage (23 Aug 2020)

Obligatory Guinness in a cooking pot.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Aug 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (25 Aug 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (25 Aug 2020)




----------



## Vantage (25 Aug 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 543591



Now you're just showing off!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (25 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> Now you're just showing off!


Says the man who posted a picture of a pint of Guinness!! (even if it was in a pot!)

If it makes you feel superior....
that pic was taken on my first ever tour along the Danube (7 years ago) where my gear was carried from hotel to hotel for me and I had a train ticket "for the tricky part"! (unused due to my own incompetence rather than a desire to cycle everywhere😄)


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Aug 2020)

An oldie but goodie (taken in 2005)




And in the other direction (I miss that bike)


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2020)

Loch Alsh in 2015


----------



## Mark Grant (25 Aug 2020)

Last week.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (26 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> Now you're just showing off!




















@Vantage Now I'm showing off 😄


----------



## rivers (27 Aug 2020)




----------



## Vantage (1 Sep 2020)

Dad photo bombed my pic of the end of the Way of the Roses. He's done alot of that during our adventure


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Sep 2020)

Country road, South Carolina


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 545389
> 
> Country road, South Carolina


"_Country roads, take me home
To the place I belong_"

Not so much in your case.

Or perhaps it did?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> "_Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong_"
> 
> Not so much in your case.
> ...


The song refers to West Virginia....
I didn't get that lost 😀


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> The song refers to West Virginia....
> I didn't get that lost 😀


Nor, apparently, did John Denver:
"According to SongFacts.com, John Denver had never visited either state when he recorded “Country Roads,” his first big hit, in 1971."


----------



## Fram (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (8 Sep 2020)

Sunday


----------



## Whorty (9 Sep 2020)

Polite said:


> View attachment 521768


When we last went to France we had a rental property pretty much where you took this photo! Loved that town and looked a great place to ride.


----------



## andrew_s (11 Sep 2020)




----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2020)

This is what it's all about


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Sep 2020)

Glad to see this thread's back on track.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (23 Sep 2020)

This day 4 years ago.
Damn you Google!!


----------



## tom73 (23 Sep 2020)

You had a power cut ....


----------



## gom (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2020)

further said:


> Hi
> Where is this please



first question goes against the title.
But I agree - I would at least like to know the locations of the pics


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2020)

Closer to home than many.






The Hamble ferry


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 521871


didn't take you for a tourer paulsb.
Those rims OK with that load?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> didn't take you for a tourer paulsb.
> Those rims OK with that load?


Oh yes I love touring, some of the finest riding I've ever done has been on solo tours. I'm happiest alone, silence, middle of nowhere, with my bike but previous health issues mean my wife no longer permits this.

Most of my riding is on road with clubmates and friends and we like to play about getting PBs on segments etc. but truthfully we all just love riding. Hitting segments etc. is just a bit of a laugh.

Yes the rims held up very well but the image is deceptive. All I'm carrying is minimal clothing, enough food for next meal (cheese, salami etc.), maps, limited spares and 2-3 litres of extra water. I'm a credit card tourer!

This was part of a solo ride to Bordeaux in 2014.

This year with a buddy we planned to ride to Nice for the start of the TDF but Covid-19 binned that one.


----------



## SteveF (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## hobo (24 Sep 2020)

Newcastle on the C2Ç.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Sep 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 522134
> 
> Somewhere in Morocco just prior to corona outbreak.


what's the set-up on the front of the orange bike?


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have had several attempts at this but it always seems to come up twice. No idea why so apologies in advance.
> Nostalgic picture but cameras were not so good then.
> View attachment 522405


impressively lightweight/mimimalist set-up there.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> impressively lightweight/mimimalist set-up there.


Just a flying visit on that occasion as forecast was good so really just a bivvy. On other occasions I had a BoB trailer and the kitchen sink fortunately as weather turned foul and my cheepo tent from Lidl got flooded twice.


----------



## Vantage (10 Oct 2020)

Wild camping.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Oct 2020)

A year ago, hot'n'sweaty in North Carolina...




Becomes......









Becomes


----------



## Fram (12 Oct 2020)




----------



## El_Burro_Sin_Nombre (17 Oct 2020)




----------



## El_Burro_Sin_Nombre (18 Oct 2020)

In Sicily less than three weeks ago - the road has just been resurfaced for the Giro d'Italia that took place a few days later


----------



## El_Burro_Sin_Nombre (18 Oct 2020)




----------



## Ripple (19 Oct 2020)

SteveF said:


> View attachment 548880



Sint - Annatunnel in Antwerp?


----------



## SteveF (19 Oct 2020)

Ripple said:


> Sint - Annatunnel in Antwerp?


Indeed...


----------



## Ripple (19 Oct 2020)




----------



## mickthepump (21 Oct 2020)

Just some pics to wet your appetite.


----------



## mickthepump (22 Oct 2020)

Taken on a trip to Italy in 2019.


----------



## Saracenlad (23 Oct 2020)

Great photos. Inspirational. Thank you.


----------



## Mburton1993 (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## Vantage (24 Oct 2020)

Mburton1993 said:


> View attachment 554069



That's a touring photo? ^


----------



## newfhouse (24 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> That's a touring photo? ^


You should see the size of his rucksack...


----------



## Mburton1993 (25 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> That's a touring photo? ^



I looked it up, day trips count.


----------



## Fram (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (8 Dec 2020)

An inspiration boost....
I reworked some rain smudged photos of a cold, wet day along the Rhine in Switzerland, April 2017


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Dec 2020)

50 shades of green in Phuket


----------



## Fram (8 Dec 2020)




----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Lunch spot, Harris, Outer Hebrides.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Cevennes, France


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Dec 2020)

Fram said:


> View attachment 562430
> View attachment 562431


Is that near to....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Near Apt, France. Boy it was hot!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Near Carreg Cennen castle, South Wales.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Carrog campsite near Corwen.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

This thread is one of the best on Cycle Chat, Only just found it and I love it!


----------



## iandg (9 Dec 2020)




----------



## Fram (9 Dec 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Is that near to....
> View attachment 562579


...kind of.


----------



## Fram (10 Dec 2020)




----------



## iandg (10 Dec 2020)




----------



## Toe Clip (10 Dec 2020)




----------



## rualexander (10 Dec 2020)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Dec 2020)

This day last year. Eff you Google!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (15 Dec 2020)

A year ago.....
The Greatest Little Backroad in Texas


----------



## theloafer (18 Dec 2020)

LEJOG 1995


----------



## citybabe (19 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Lunch spot, Harris, Outer Hebrides.
> 
> View attachment 562577


 I would love to cycle the Hebrides one day


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Dec 2020)

citybabe said:


> I would love to cycle the Hebrides one day


Another to whet your appetite then, beach on Lewis. Mind you, you can't tell from this photo that I was having difficulty standing up the wind was so strong. 







And I did have to battle these to get there!


----------



## Fram (19 Dec 2020)




----------



## citybabe (20 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Another to whet your appetite then, beach on Lewis. Mind you, you can't tell from this photo that I was having difficulty standing up the wind was so strong.
> 
> View attachment 564064
> 
> ...


Wow. Certainly want to go looking at those


----------



## Ian H (20 Dec 2020)

My dear old friend & I managed to get our traditional Autumn tour in, though late & fixed centre in West Wales. A mixture of walking & cycling. Here she is coming up a big hill.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (29 Dec 2020)

For the navigationally chellenged.....
Even I can't get lost


----------



## chriswoody (29 Dec 2020)

Wild camp last night.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Dec 2020)




----------



## snorri (29 Dec 2020)

A photo to illustrate an advantage of not planning your cycle tour.
I had no idea there was such a place as a National Dredging Museum so couldn't possibly have included it in a tour plan, it was just a lucky find.




At Sliedrecht NL for anyone interested. https://www.nationaalbaggermuseum.nl/welcome/


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Dec 2020)

We accidently found the Museum of Broken Relationships in Zagreb, I'd never heard of it and Mrs D swore she didn't know it was there.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Near Apt, France. Boy it was hot!
> 
> View attachment 562580


what on earth is that you are wearing?
is it all one piece?


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Carrog campsite near Corwen.
> 
> View attachment 562583


Can I ask what that Vango tent is? (if I haven't offended you with my post above)
Can't quite read it - reminds me a bit of one I have but not yet camed in.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> This thread is one of the best on Cycle Chat, Only just found it and I love it!


agree, though despite the urgings of the opening post I think the posts with pics accompanied by basic location info are far better. And I refuse to give any likes to any bikes not carrying a decent load.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

citybabe said:


> Wow. Certainly want to go looking at those


yep it is glorious - have done it car camping (including free camping) all over the highlands and islands but am sure it will be way better by bike. Love those Calmac ferries.
https://www.calmac.co.uk/


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> And I refuse to give any likes to any bikes not carrying a decent load.


One.
That's how many photos you've contributed to this thread, for someone who wants to dream....

One.





^^ That's from my first ever tour....
My ciggies, lighter, guidebook and camera in the barbag, a jacket and book in the single pannier. The rest of my clothes were carried from hotel to hotel in a van.
I guess that wasn't touring!

There are enough barriers to going on a tour, especially these days. How about not slagging off those that do it differently to you?


----------



## Fram (30 Dec 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> One.
> That's how many photos you've contributed to this thread, for someone who wants to dream....
> 
> One.
> ...


now now hobbes.
Chill
less of the mexican chilli
It's not mandatory to contribute to all threads, or even contribute multiple times.
I can take pics and I can type/write.
But I read/listen more than I type/talk.
My comment on loading was to do with touring pics v day ride pics - not a critique of touring styles.
And on the location - I just like to know (at least roughly) where things are.
Inquisitive sod I suppose.

Am impressed that you have trawled all through this to find I have made one/ONE post on it - have forgotten whatever it may have been - off to try to find it.


edit - cripes -29 pages - I may be some time.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Dec 2020)

Today.....


















Blue Hills said:


> edit - cripes -29 pages - I may be some time.


You could try using the search thread function. It'll save a load of time


----------



## newfhouse (31 Dec 2020)

After a long hot touring day there’s something very restful about being flat on your back looking at the sky through a tree canopy. Thanks for the reminder @HobbesOnTour .
Pays de la Loire.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2020)

newfhouse said:


> After a long hot touring day there’s something very restful about being flat on your back looking at the sky through a tree canopy. Thanks for the reminder @HobbesOnTour .
> Pays de la Loire.
> View attachment 566345


One of the reasons I like bivvying when possible.
After a hard days pedal lying in a field watching plane vapour trails etc - in better times.


----------



## shnjmsn (31 Dec 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2021)




----------



## theloafer (1 Jan 2021)




----------



## bagpuss (2 Jan 2021)

Castle Boulton .Yorkshire. by rebalrid, on Flickr



Ingleborough fort by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jan 2021)

I'd ridden about three hours into the wind at this point. Ferques indeed.
And the saddlebag contained a set of civvies and a (very minimal) washbag. I spent the night in Calais IIRC.


----------



## Aravis (8 Jan 2021)

Going through some old papers I found some long-forgotten photos, including this one. It dates from May 1985 and I think we were making our way very slowly up the western side of the Col de la Croix Fry:






As on other occasions, I have to apologise for being so improperly dressed. Somehow it seemed OK at the time.


----------



## Fram (9 Jan 2021)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (13 Jan 2021)




----------



## Zimbob (13 Jan 2021)




----------



## andrew_s (13 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> View attachment 566622


Snap!
It's grown some grass up the middle since (Sept 2019)


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Jan 2021)

I wear contacts these days.


----------



## bagpuss (14 Jan 2021)

Bala Arrivee by rebalrid, on Flickr



Snowdonia by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Simon_m (14 Jan 2021)

Fram said:


> View attachment 566173
> View attachment 566174
> View attachment 566176
> View attachment 566177
> View attachment 566178


good weather! and midges?


----------



## Simon_m (14 Jan 2021)

so many great photos!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 Jan 2021)

A year ago.... 





Yesterday.....


----------



## bagpuss (15 Jan 2021)

On route to Austria in Southern Germany by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## theloafer (17 Jan 2021)




----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Jan 2021)

World's End, near Llangollen.


----------



## Aravis (18 Jan 2021)

Not strictly on tour, but I was on holiday. September 1989, the car park halfway up Buttertubs on the Wensleydale side.






The guy behind me was called Gareth and would have been my best man, but sadly died of meningitis at the end of 1990. He used to ride a Galaxy. The young lady on my right is Margaret, but the rest I've forgotten. I was wondering where the sixth member of the party is but of course she's behind the camera.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> Not strictly on tour, but I was on holiday. September 1989, the car park halfway up Buttertubs on the Wensleydale side.
> 
> View attachment 569578
> 
> ...


charming pic aravis - am intrigued by there only being one bike and six people - though maybe the reason is lost in the yorkshire mists of your mind since you seem to have forgotten most of the folks in the pic,
RIP your best man.


----------



## TAV (19 Jan 2021)

Fram said:


> View attachment 529355


Can you tell me what bike that is it looks similar to the one I've just bought.


----------



## Fram (19 Jan 2021)

It's a Thorn XTC. "Fram", named by the guy who put her together, has one of the last frames they made in England (I think). Is yours an early Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative bike? Just going by the name - Edinburgh Country. I had one in the 80s but it wasn't the same spec as that.


----------



## freiston (21 Jan 2021)

From last year, between lock-downs:


----------



## Aravis (21 Jan 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> charming pic aravis - am intrigued by there only being one bike and six people - though maybe the reason is lost in the yorkshire mists of your mind since you seem to have forgotten most of the folks in the pic,
> RIP your best man.


I can remember most of the detail. It wasn't a cycling holiday, just an ordinary week for six in a holiday home. It was organised by Margaret who came from Sunderland and was a very good friend of Gareth, who in turn was part of my circle in Bristol. She asked him to pick someone suitable, and I was lucky enough to get the invite.

Naturally my bike came with me, but no-one else had taken one. Quite properly, most of the time I joined in with whatever the group were doing, but I did have my one big day out. I think meeting that day on Buttertubs was pure chance.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jan 2021)

Salzburg, Austria, 2016


----------



## Aravis (22 Jan 2021)

Reignier, Haute-Savoie, in May 1985:


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> Reignier, Haute-Savoie, in May 1985:
> 
> View attachment 570193


Camel carrying the luggage missing from the second bike?
And water missing from it?


----------



## Aravis (23 Jan 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Camel carrying the luggage missing from the second bike?
> And water missing from it?


All easily explained!

I'd ridden from Bristol to visit Liz (that's the young lady, not the camel) who was working at a conference centre near Annemasse, Geneva's immediate French neighbour. For the weekend I was there she borrowed a bike and we rode up into the hills. Naturally I carried the luggage for both of us  and no doubt there was some additional water in one of my bags.

Apologies for showing such flagrant disregard of the "no explanation needed" request.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2021)

Aravis said:


> All easily explained!
> 
> I'd ridden from Bristol to visit Liz (that's the young lady, not the camel) who was working at a conference centre near Annemasse, Geneva's immediate French neighbour. For the weekend I was there she borrowed a bike and we rode up into the hills. Naturally I carried the luggage for both of us  and no doubt there was some additional water in one of my bags.
> 
> Apologies for showing such flagrant disregard of the "no explanation needed" request.


thanks.
every picture tells a story aravis


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Feb 2021)

Dawn in the Big Big City


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Feb 2021)

Last night.....one year ago. The good old days!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Feb 2021)

Inspiration.... 





Yes! It says Wine Fountain.....
And yes! It's free!


----------



## theloafer (12 Feb 2021)

great coffee stop


----------



## gom (14 Feb 2021)

got through anyway


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Feb 2021)

gom said:


> View attachment 573980
> 
> got through anyway


Were you a 'poids lourdes?'


----------



## gom (14 Feb 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Were you a 'poids lourdes?'


Less then than now ☹ 🍷🧀


----------



## andrew_s (15 Feb 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Yes! It says Wine Fountain.....
> And yes! It's free!


Is that this one?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (16 Feb 2021)

andrew_s said:


> Is that this one?
> View attachment 574175


Snap!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Mar 2021)

The rain in Spain......


----------



## iluvmybike (4 Mar 2021)

Worlds Most Dangerous Road - a ride down from the glaciers of the Andes high above La Paz to the rainforest - 40 miles downhill


----------



## Baldy (4 Mar 2021)

Driven that road never cycled it. The most dangerous way to travel it is in the back of a collectivo (pickup trucks for hire locally).


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Mar 2021)

Baldy said:


> Driven that road never cycled it. The most dangerous way to travel it is in the back of a collectivo (pickup trucks for hire locally).


Sadly I know someone who's son perished while cycling it.
Take care folks.


----------



## iluvmybike (5 Mar 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Sadly I know someone who's son perished while cycling it.
> Take care folks.


I am sorry to hear about that. Unfortunately it does see several fatalities every year. We went with an organised outing and they were super careful with us. It was scary as the drop-offs are huge & steep and it is still a public road so although there is little traffic you have to be aware it may be round the corner and it is very narrow indeed. But I loved being able to rdie from the high mountains & glaciers right down to the rainforest with parrots & monkeys and wonderful flora


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Mar 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> I am sorry to hear about that. Unfortunately it does see several fatalities every year. We went with an organised outing and they were super careful with us. It was scary as the drop-offs are huge & steep and it is still a public road so although there is little traffic you have to be aware it may be round the corner and it is very narrow indeed. But I loved being able to rdie from the high mountains & glaciers right down to the rainforest with parrots & monkeys and wonderful flora


glad you survived - not for me - yep mountains to rainforest and the wildlife sounds amazing, but surely safer escapades offering similar. I like barriers on such roads.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (10 Mar 2021)

Traffic Jam!


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Mar 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Traffic Jam!


I'll see your traffic jam, and raise you a ...


----------



## newfhouse (10 Mar 2021)

No traffic sense at all, cattle.


----------



## vt2 (11 Mar 2021)

On the Lon Cambria what else would you expect to cause a traffic jam?


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Mar 2021)

As Mick Dundee might have said,
'That's not a flock of sheep.
_*This*_ is a ...'
😉


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Mar 2021)

Sometimes it's the quality of the obstruction, not the quantity


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Mar 2021)

Touché!

Or rather not!


----------



## contadino (11 Mar 2021)

Just browsed through this and it's hammered home how much I'm missing the open road. Thanks to all who've contributed; much appreciated and inspirational.

I started going through some old photos from 1991 but knocked it on the head. Resolved to take better pics in future. So trying to look forward not backwards this year.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## The Crofted Crest (16 Mar 2021)

Caution! Sand dune crossing






Sand on bike path


----------



## Ajay (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## The Crofted Crest (21 Mar 2021)

Texel


----------



## HobbesOnTour (22 Mar 2021)

NL


----------



## bagpuss (28 Mar 2021)

Sutton Bank View point. by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## bagpuss (28 Mar 2021)

Toll bridge at Penmaenpool ,Wales by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## bagpuss (28 Mar 2021)

Southwell minster by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## bagpuss (28 Mar 2021)

Chomping at the bit here!!! Shorpshire beckons a few weeks .....


----------



## HobbesOnTour (15 Apr 2021)

Verona, Italy, Camping under the Vines

The night before was not-so-stealth camping behind a petrol station in a huge storm due to an unrideable bike...
Then, good Samaritans and one of the most beautiful campsites I've ever stayed in (my legs forget the massive climb!)
Touring: From Hell to Heaven in less than 50 miles


----------



## GuyBoden (4 May 2021)

Excellent thread. Please, please keep posting these inspirational pics.


----------



## gom (4 May 2021)

Normandy heat haze


----------



## HobbesOnTour (10 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Excellent thread. Please, please keep posting these inspirational pics.



Will a Mexican backroad do?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)




----------



## chriswoody (11 May 2021)

A couple from a recent tour in the Lüneberg Heathland.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 May 2021)

24 hours later....


----------



## tinywheels (14 May 2021)

Mfezela said:


> View attachment 521815
> 
> 
> Argentina 2018


Holy cow is that a yak trailer 
the best damn invention ever for touring


----------



## HobbesOnTour (19 May 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (19 May 2021)

I will hopefully not bore everyone, but might post a pic each day from the TransAm, might inspire some of you, or put off some lol. I know a few have done the trip, highly recommend it. (oh, reason being is that the trip started today in 2012)
Day-00


----------



## HobbesOnTour (19 May 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (20 May 2021)

http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0001/index.html


----------



## Team Pie Tours (22 May 2021)

Lake Titicaca, Bolivia


----------



## HobbesOnTour (23 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

Sometimes, just sometimes, you get wet... Very wet.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 May 2021)

Simon_m said:


> I will hopefully not bore everyone, but might post a pic each day from the TransAm, might inspire some of you, or put off some lol. I know a few have done the trip, highly recommend it. (oh, reason being is that the trip started today in 2012)
> Day-00
> 
> View attachment 589583


Did it stop after day one too?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 May 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Did it stop after day one too?


lol, no i kinda lost track as took a week off work, i will continue


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 2
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0002/0005.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 3
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0003/0005.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 4
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0004/0010.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 5
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0005/0030.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day6
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0006/0013.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 7
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0007/0011.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 8
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0008/0001.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 9
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0009/0020.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day10
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0010/0001.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 11
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0011/0001.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 12
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0012/0003.html


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jun 2021)

Day 13
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0013/0008.html


----------



## Simon_m (2 Jun 2021)

Day 14
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0014/0001.html


----------



## Simon_m (3 Jun 2021)

Day 15
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0015/index.html


----------



## Retyred.life (3 Jun 2021)

On the Trans-Mexico-Bikepacking-Route-Norte route, May 2021. Mesa Central (Altiplano) north of San Miguel Allende, Mexico.
Sparsely populated, wide open spaces - glorious.


----------



## Simon_m (7 Jun 2021)

Day 16 - one of your group passed away today.
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0016/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (7 Jun 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> On the Trans-Mexico-Bikepacking-Route-Norte route, May 2021. Mesa Central (Altiplano) north of San Miguel Allende, Mexico.
> Sparsely populated, wide open spaces - glorious.


wow that looks amazing, fantastic photo


----------



## Simon_m (7 Jun 2021)

Day 17
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0017/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (7 Jun 2021)

Day 18
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0018/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (7 Jun 2021)

Day 19
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0019/index.html


----------



## Toe Clip (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## Aravis (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (7 Jun 2021)

no midges?


----------



## Aravis (7 Jun 2021)

Simon_m said:


> no midges?


Haha I'm afraid I don't know. This was last week; I was waiting for a passenger arriving on the morning ferry, and these folks were about to go the other way. The weather was set fair, and I felt extremely happy for them.


----------



## Simon_m (8 Jun 2021)

Aravis said:


> Haha I'm afraid I don't know. This was last week; I was waiting for a passenger arriving on the morning ferry, and these folks were about to go the other way. The weather was set fair, and I felt extremely happy for them.


lucky them, hope they get strong tailwinds to their destination


----------



## Simon_m (8 Jun 2021)

Day 20
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0020/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (9 Jun 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 592953


wow where is that?


----------



## Simon_m (9 Jun 2021)

Day21
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0021/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Jun 2021)

Simon_m said:


> wow where is that?


México, the state of Chiapas a couple of days ago


----------



## Simon_m (10 Jun 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> México, the state of Chiapas a couple of days ago


what a view!


----------



## Simon_m (10 Jun 2021)

Day 22
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0022/index.html


----------



## Hedgemonkey (10 Jun 2021)

Way of the Roses with the eldest and youngest offsprings, a trip that will live on in the memory forever.. :-)


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (13 Jun 2021)

Day 23
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0023/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jun 2021)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Way of the Roses with the eldest and youngest offsprings, a trip that will live on in the memory forever.. :-)


what is the Way of the Roses, looks nice


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> View attachment 593390


very nice


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jun 2021)

Day 24
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0024/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jun 2021)

Day 25
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0024-baseball/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (14 Jun 2021)

Day 25
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0025/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (15 Jun 2021)

Day 26
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0026/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (16 Jun 2021)

Day 27
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0027/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (17 Jun 2021)

Day 28
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0028/index.html


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jun 2021)

Expecting a small war?


----------



## Simon_m (17 Jun 2021)

day 29
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0029/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (17 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Expecting a small war?


lol yes I think is is the same place Arnold goes shopping in the film Commando! Could not resist taking pics of the shop.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jun 2021)

How do people view a touring cyclist out there? Been to US many times but never on a bike.


----------



## Simon_m (17 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> How do people view a touring cyclist out there? Been to US many times but never on a bike.


hi there. It is pretty much like here. you get some jerks who drive too close, most seem to just "drive", so dont slow down to overtake if a car is coming in the other direction, they will just skim past you and the other car. It also depends on which State you are in. Some drivers are better or more considerate. Some roads are busier, like if you get on a main road in Kentucky, you will get non stop coal trucks. We nearly got killed buy a lorry later on in the trip. Also the roads are mixed, some good, some bad. most have rumble strips along the side of the road which is annoying when cycling. Also lots of glass and rubbish in the side of the road. Then there are the chasing dogs, the weather/winds. I would recommend the trip or just cycling in the US. Pennsylvania is nice and pretty, Virginia, and i guess other states too in their own way.

There is a TransAm "thing" along the route where a lot of people do help out cyclists on this route, so that is good. Maybe in really small towns touring cyclists might still be seen as fair game hippies, but being English, I never got that. Most were helpful, giving directions, offering drinks, generally nice people. I think if you are self contained you need to know the laws of each place you stay, sometimes you can only camp in the town if you let the sheriff know, probably for your safety too so they can keep an eye out.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (17 Jun 2021)

Simon_m said:


> what is the Way of the Roses, looks nice


Way of the Roses is a Sustrans way marked route from Morecombe Bay on the west coast and ends in Bridlington on the East Coast.. apart from a monster climb out of Settle and a very steep could be very fast descent into Pately Bridge it is all very family friendly. The Way of the Roses is because its Lancashire and Yorkshire. We cycle camped but there is plenty of accommodation on route.


----------



## Wandrin (17 Jun 2021)

Today,





Steel Bridge, near, umm... Steelbridge





near Brougham Castle, Penrith

Heading South!


----------



## Simon_m (18 Jun 2021)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Way of the Roses is a Sustrans way marked route from Morecombe Bay on the west coast and ends in Bridlington on the East Coast.. apart from a monster climb out of Settle and a very steep could be very fast descent into Pately Bridge it is all very family friendly. The Way of the Roses is because its Lancashire and Yorkshire. We cycle camped but there is plenty of accommodation on route.


oh wow sounds lovely. Great trip


----------



## Simon_m (18 Jun 2021)

Wandrin said:


> Today,
> 
> View attachment 594385
> 
> ...


fab weather!! happy trails


----------



## Simon_m (18 Jun 2021)

Day 30
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0030/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (19 Jun 2021)

Day 31
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0031/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## andrew_s (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (21 Jun 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 594713


wow


----------



## Simon_m (21 Jun 2021)

andrew_s said:


> View attachment 594759


fantastic


----------



## Simon_m (21 Jun 2021)

Day 32
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0032/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (21 Jun 2021)

Day 33
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0033/index.html


----------



## Toe Clip (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## Toe Clip (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## Toe Clip (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (21 Jun 2021)

Toe Clip said:


> View attachment 595098


great bags, those


----------



## Simon_m (22 Jun 2021)

Day 34
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0034/index.html


----------



## jay clock (22 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (23 Jun 2021)

Day 35
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0035/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (23 Jun 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 595367


lovely


----------



## Simon_m (24 Jun 2021)

Day 36
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0036/index.html


----------



## Retyred.life (24 Jun 2021)

June 2021. 6000ft ASL, inland of Marquelia, Guerrero, Mexico. I learned later that there are puma in these hills!


----------



## Retyred.life (25 Jun 2021)

Mmmmmm Mezcal. A somewhat erratic ride between tastings.
May 2021. State of Durango, Mexico.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jun 2021)

That's a very big sign or a very small bike.


----------



## Retyred.life (26 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> That's a very big sign or a very small bike.



I think the former, but even small amounts of good mezcal can distort perspective. Bad mezcal distorts reality!


----------



## Simon_m (28 Jun 2021)

Day 37
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0037/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (28 Jun 2021)

Day 38
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0038/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (28 Jun 2021)

Day 39
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0039/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (28 Jun 2021)

Day 40
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0040/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (30 Jun 2021)

Day 41
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0041/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (30 Jun 2021)

Day 42
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0042/index.html


----------



## Retyred.life (30 Jun 2021)

Place names are one of the delights of travelling.


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Jun 2021)

Simon_m said:


> Day 42
> http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0042/index.html
> 
> View attachment 596536


that is one big beautiful sky


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jul 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 596633
> 
> 
> Place names are one of the delights of travelling.


try saying that after a few beers!


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jul 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> that is one big beautiful sky


cheers, Kansas, it was so hot. We had to get up before the sun rise just to beat the heat. Sun was usually behind us and our shadows would get smaller and smaller in front of us as the day went on, no shade or shelter. Intense.


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jul 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 595584
> 
> 
> June 2021. 6000ft ASL, inland of Marquelia, Guerrero, Mexico. I learned later that there are puma in these hills!


youd have to be careful at night if you popped out for a leak, its a long way down


----------



## Simon_m (1 Jul 2021)

Day 43
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0043/index.html

lots of pics to choose again today, but got those one






going to change the picture, sorry


----------



## Retyred.life (1 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> try saying that after a few beers!


Or even before a few beers 😉

Here's another. Capital city of 'independent' country that is only recognised by three other 'independent' states. Fascinating country not on the usual tourist trail.


----------



## Simon_m (2 Jul 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> Or even before a few beers 😉
> 
> Here's another. Capital city of 'independent' country that is only recognised by three other 'independent' states. Fascinating country not on the usual tourist trail.
> 
> View attachment 596833


wow love seeing things like that. which country is it btw?


----------



## Simon_m (2 Jul 2021)

Day 44
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0044/index.html


----------



## cwskas (2 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> View attachment 596924


Yikes! too close for me!


----------



## Retyred.life (2 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> wow love seeing things like that. which country is it btw?


Tiraspol is capital city of Transnistria. (FYE https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transnistria)


----------



## Toe Clip (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (3 Jul 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> Tiraspol is capital city of Transnistria. (FYE https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transnistria)


ah right pretty cool


----------



## Simon_m (3 Jul 2021)

Day 45
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0045/index.html
not many pics, only this one of a chemical warfare storage center


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Retyred.life (5 Jul 2021)

Any field anywhere anytime.


----------



## Simon_m (5 Jul 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 597432
> 
> 
> Any field anywhere anytime.


haaha


----------



## Simon_m (5 Jul 2021)

Day 46
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0046/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (5 Jul 2021)

day 47 - rest day
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0047/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Jul 2021)

Sometimes I really miss Germany......


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jul 2021)

Day 48
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0048/index.html - lots of great pics today
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0048-buffalo/index.html - went to do a buffalo tour, lots of amazing pics


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jul 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Sometimes I really miss Germany......
> View attachment 597576


nice beer and hearty food


----------



## Simon_m (7 Jul 2021)

Day 49
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0049/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (8 Jul 2021)

Day 50 - rest
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0050/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (9 Jul 2021)

Day 51
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0051/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (10 Jul 2021)

*




*


----------



## Simon_m (11 Jul 2021)

Day 52
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0052/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (12 Jul 2021)

Day 53
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0053/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (12 Jul 2021)

Day 54
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0054/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (12 Jul 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> *
> View attachment 598208
> *


beautiful


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> Day 54
> http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0054/index.html
> 
> View attachment 598747


Fabulous trip! Not been to Colorado since the 80's but remember the National Monument vividly. Just stunning.


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fabulous trip! Not been to Colorado since the 80's but remember the National Monument vividly. Just stunning.


thanks, it is a great country and State, just so different than anything I had seen before. Hope you are able to go back sometime soon. We didn't get to see the National Monument area which was a shame, nor Devils Tower in Wyoming, but hey, saw some amazing shoot


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jul 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 597428


looks humid as heck, where is it?


----------



## Simon_m (13 Jul 2021)

Day 55
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0055/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (13 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> looks humid as heck, where is it?


That would be Honduras!


----------



## Lee smith (14 Jul 2021)

Breakfast!!


----------



## Simon_m (14 Jul 2021)

Day 56
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0056/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (14 Jul 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> That would be Honduras!


cool, and was it hot and steamy?


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> Day 43
> http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0043/index.html
> 
> lots of pics to choose again today, but got those one
> View attachment 596782


That is a top cloud picture!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> cool, and was it hot and steamy?


Not was.. is. 
In the mountains the humidity is limited but out of the mountains?? Sweaty!


----------



## Simon_m (14 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> That is a top cloud picture!


thanks, felt like UFOs looking down above. Crazy night of thunder and lightning, a bit scary TBH. more pics on the original page
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0043/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (15 Jul 2021)

Day 57
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0057/index.html


----------



## theloafer (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (16 Jul 2021)

theloafer said:


> View attachment 599199


fab, meant to have been doing that last year, then this year, maybe next year if we are allowed to travel. Looks great on Le Tour, how is the climb?


----------



## Simon_m (16 Jul 2021)

Day 58 - really hard choice to choose a pic
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0058/index.html


----------



## iluvmybike (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Wandrin (17 Jul 2021)

Southport


----------



## chriswoody (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (19 Jul 2021)

Wandrin said:


> Southport
> 
> View attachment 599572


perfect


----------



## Simon_m (19 Jul 2021)

on holiday so been too busy to post 
Day 59
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0059/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (19 Jul 2021)

Day 60
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0060/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (19 Jul 2021)

Day 61
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0061/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (20 Jul 2021)

Day 61
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0061-guns/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (20 Jul 2021)

Day 61
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0061-rodeo/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (20 Jul 2021)

Day 62
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0062/index.html


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2021)

One of my favourite pics.
Our ride up the Pico De Valeta (11,000ft) in Southern Spain


----------



## Simon_m (21 Jul 2021)

Day 63
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0063/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (21 Jul 2021)

ianrauk said:


> One of my favourite pics.
> Our ride up the Pico De Valeta (11,000ft) in Southern Spain
> View attachment 600070


fantasic!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2021)

Simon_m said:


> fantasic!!


It was a a fantastic ride. Hard work... 30 miles climbing & 30 miles descent. Probably the best cycling day I've ever done.
Gratuitous at the summit picture


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2021)

Wandrin said:


> Southport
> 
> View attachment 599572


oh to be by the seaside.


----------



## Simon_m (22 Jul 2021)

ianrauk said:


> It was a a fantastic ride. Hard work... 30 miles climbing & 30 miles descent. Probably the best cycling day I've ever done.
> Gratuitous at the summit picture
> View attachment 600280


30 miles down hill is always the best lol


----------



## Simon_m (22 Jul 2021)

Day 64
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0064/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (23 Jul 2021)

Day 65
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0065/index.html


----------



## Retyred.life (23 Jul 2021)

July 2021. Another gruelling* day on the Bikepacking Mexico South route. Just short of 8000ft ASL near San Miguel Quetzaltepec, Oaxaca.
Only the very steepest of these dirt roads are concreted and this was a rare section of barrier, despite sheer drops to one or both sides of the road being commonplace.
* 12000ft of climbing, 8000ft of descent. Bl**dy fantastic.


----------



## Simon_m (26 Jul 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 600877
> 
> July 2021. Another gruelling* day on the Bikepacking Mexico South route. Just short of 8000ft ASL near San Miguel Quetzaltepec, Oaxaca.
> Only the very steepest of these dirt roads are concreted and this was a rare section of barrier, despite sheer drops to one or both sides of the road being commonplace.
> * 12000ft of climbing, 8000ft of descent. Bl**dy fantastic.


wow what a day in the saddle, must have been amazing scnery


----------



## Simon_m (26 Jul 2021)

Day 66
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0066/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (26 Jul 2021)

Day 67
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0067/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (26 Jul 2021)

Day 68
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0068/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (2 Aug 2021)

Day 69
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0069/index.html
running a bit behind due to no internet


----------



## Simon_m (2 Aug 2021)

Day 70
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0070/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (2 Aug 2021)

Day 71
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0071/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (2 Aug 2021)

Day 72
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0072/index.html


----------



## Retyred.life (2 Aug 2021)

95 $Mex = £3.50
Hostel Ghia, San Cristobal, Mexico. This wasn't even the cheapest in town! Will be having a selection of tacos at a roadside eatery for supper - that'll be another £1.75. Living the dream in Mexico 😀


----------



## Simon_m (3 Aug 2021)

Day 73
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0073/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (3 Aug 2021)

Day 74
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0074/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (3 Aug 2021)

Day 75
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0075/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (3 Aug 2021)

Day 76
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0076/index.html


----------



## Toe Clip (3 Aug 2021)




----------



## Blue Hills (3 Aug 2021)

Toe Clip said:


> View attachment 602442
> View attachment 602443


A fine ride along that prom - done it a couple of times Fleetwood to Saint Annes (reward in its spoons)


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (4 Aug 2021)

Toe Clip said:


> View attachment 602442
> View attachment 602443


great pics, nice ride? sea looks a lovely colour


----------



## Simon_m (4 Aug 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 602516


fab


----------



## Simon_m (4 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> View attachment 602554


perfect


----------



## Simon_m (4 Aug 2021)

Day 77
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0077/index.html
Nearly there now!


----------



## Simon_m (5 Aug 2021)

Day 78
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0078/index.html


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Aug 2021)

@Simon_m 
Since you're getting near the end may I suggest considering a write up in the https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/members-travelogues.46/ section?

It might be a fun project in the winter, a chance to relive the experience and inspiration for you & others.

Apologies if you're already aware, navigationally challenged me took ages to find the Travelogue forum😊


----------



## Simon_m (7 Aug 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> @Simon_m
> Since you're getting near the end may I suggest considering a write up in the https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/members-travelogues.46/ section?
> 
> It might be a fun project in the winter, a chance to relive the experience and inspiration for you & others.
> ...


morning, that looks amazing, somewhere in Georgia maybe? love those trees on the left. 
As for the write up, it was nearly 10years ago now, so sad to think it was that long ago  I'd happily answer questions and help with anyone who was thinking of doing the trip for sure. Not sure I could do a write up though as been a while.


----------



## Simon_m (7 Aug 2021)

Day 79
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0079/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (7 Aug 2021)

Day 80
Chips!
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0080/index.html


----------



## Retyred.life (8 Aug 2021)

Today. Lakeside village in Campeche, Mexico.
No alcohol available on Sundays in Campeche 😞


----------



## Cathryn (9 Aug 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (9 Aug 2021)

Day 81 - The End
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/day-0081/index.html


----------



## Simon_m (9 Aug 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 603286
> 
> Today. Lakeside village in Campeche, Mexico.
> No alcohol available on Sundays in Campeche 😞


lovely


----------



## Simon_m (16 Aug 2021)

found online


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Aug 2021)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (18 Aug 2021)

Simon_m said:


> found online
> View attachment 604500
> View attachment 604500


Ed has a very entertaining YouTube channel


----------



## HobbesOnTour (18 Aug 2021)




----------



## Simon_m (18 Aug 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 604739


nice


----------



## Simon_m (18 Aug 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Ed has a very entertaining YouTube channel


thanks will check it out


----------



## freiston (21 Aug 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 602328
> 
> 
> 95 $Mex = £3.50
> Hostel Ghia, San Cristobal, Mexico. This wasn't even the cheapest in town! Will be having a selection of tacos at a roadside eatery for supper - that'll be another £1.75. Living the dream in Mexico 😀


My brother lives in San Cristobal (he moved there from Merida).


----------



## Retyred.life (23 Aug 2021)

August 2021. Salt pans near Las Colorades, Yucatan,Mexico


----------



## Simon_m (23 Aug 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 605644
> 
> August 2021. Salt pans near Las Colorades, Yucatan,Mexico


fantastic


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Aug 2021)

House rules when you cross the Moselle from Luxembourg to Germany:


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Aug 2021)




----------



## Retyred.life (7 Sep 2021)

Translation: Cyclists training. We all want to get home.

A dozen of these on the 200km between Tulum and Bacalar, Quintana Roo, Mexico. In two days (not the weekend) I didn't see any cyclists!


----------



## Retyred.life (25 Sep 2021)

When you wake in the morning having not seen the view the night before 👍

Volcán de Agua, Antigua Guatamala.


----------



## matticus (27 Sep 2021)

Hard to beat a volcano for stunning photos! (and you got the perfect light for that one, what with the town lights at just the right contrast.)

Lovely.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Oct 2021)

Santander, Colombia


----------



## Retyred.life (13 Oct 2021)

October '21. Chiapas, Mexico.
Deep in the jungle in an abandoned finca with another tropical storm brewing.
Dry roof :-)
Lots of creepy crawlies* :-( 

*Snakes, scorpions, spiders, centipedes, treefrogs, ants - millions of f...... ants.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Retyred.life (27 Oct 2021)

October '21 Veracruz, Mexico.

Not a lake, dam or river but my intended route!


----------



## Retyred.life (13 Nov 2021)

November '21. Pachuca, Mexico.

Suburb of Las Palmitas overlooking the city.

N.B. Not my photo. None of my attempts did justice to the subject matter.


----------



## Boopop (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## cwskas (14 Nov 2021)

Retyred.life said:


> Not my photo. None of my attempts did justice to the subject matter.


Fantastic! Thanks for sharing!

Willie


----------



## rivers (16 Nov 2021)

One from the summer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## TheDoctor (30 Nov 2021)

On my side to side tour, about 15 miles from Newcastle.
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/george-stephensons-birthplace


----------



## Pokatos (1 Dec 2021)

May, 2021, near Kharkiv, Ukraine. It was my first ever ride in 2021 for 100km+
https://www.strava.com/activities/5366437480


----------



## Fram (2 Dec 2021)

Nearly home.








In the rain. Of course.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Dec 2021)




----------



## cwskas (7 Dec 2021)

A couple of my favorite of the many recent posts by @HobbesOnTour on his travelogue.


----------



## Retyred.life (12 Dec 2021)

Looks and feels like the African savannah but this is Querétaro state in Mexico. Made me a little homesick.


----------



## Retyred.life (14 Dec 2021)

Upper pic. is young avocado trees near Uruapan*, Mexico.
Lower pic is British encampment during Boer War in South Africa.
* Avocado capital of the world. Seriously.


----------



## bagpuss (27 Jan 2022)

Up on the Weaver Hills.



Weaver Hills Staffordshire Moorlands by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (27 Jan 2022)

One of the fantastic sculptures in Kielder forest during a 'credit card' Reivers Route tour


----------



## Retyred.life (3 Feb 2022)

1st. Feb. '22 Chihuahua State.


----------



## andrew_s (4 Feb 2022)

Photo opportunity on arrival.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (5 Feb 2022)

First tour 2013





These days......






This touring thing can be addictive






And since this is an inspiration thread.....




A wish/desire changes nothing.......
A decision changes everything


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

Freudenstadt, August 2021.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

Pass in the Black Forest; August 2021


----------



## bagpuss (11 Feb 2022)

Me and to much dunkel beer by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## albal (19 Feb 2022)

Somewhere in Germany


----------



## Retyred.life (24 Feb 2022)

The more things change, the more they stay the same!

Upper pic: Drakensberg, South Africa, 2008
Lower pic: Sierra Tarahumara, Mexico, 2022


----------



## Retyred.life (2 Mar 2022)

Yes, it's juvenile but 😀

Nuevo Casas Grandes, Chihuahua, Mexico. February 2022.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (2 Mar 2022)

Two contrasting lunch stop photos. One to keep your dreams in check!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Teningen, south Germany.

Philosophically, it could be argued that if I'm carrying a picture canvas it isn't a proper tour, but I went from one place in the morning to another place in the evening, so as far as I'm concerned it's a tour...


----------



## cwskas (10 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Philosophically, it could be argued that if I'm carrying a picture canvas it isn't a proper tour, but I went from one place in the morning to another place in the evening, so as far as I'm concerned it's a tour...


A frontal view of your bike is illuminating . . . the rear shot makes it clear it is a long frame, and a rather large rack, but I just couldn't figure out the big picture before.


----------



## gom (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## All uphill (12 Mar 2022)

gom said:


> View attachment 635009


Wow! Posh area - £1 a bag. Must be good stuff.


----------



## All uphill (15 Mar 2022)

The Dam in Amsterdam yesterday.

I hope/expect to be cycling through this space in May on my way from Hoek van Holland to Groningen!







Can't wait!


----------



## theloafer (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## harlechjoe (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Apr 2022)

Don Quixote Country, Spain


----------



## KeithLackie (3 Apr 2022)

Exploring lanes of Exeter recently:


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Apr 2022)

A bit late for posting here, Ronda viewpoint the day covid shut down Spain.


----------



## Retyred.life (6 Apr 2022)

April 2022. Just outside Leadville, Colorado (10150ft above sea level) approaching Tennessee Pass (10400ft ASL).
Air temp. 2°C, 10°C in the sun 🙂


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Apr 2022)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSpain....
*




*


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Apr 2022)

Country roads.......


----------



## Retyred.life (10 Apr 2022)

April 2022. Free night's stay at Fairfield Inn Hotel in Rawlins, Wyoming courtesy of the local Tourist Information Centre manager 🙂






Wyoming is bleak, both landscape and weather. Outside it's blowing a gale and spitting ice, inside I can't get the AC to go below 70°F, 21°C 🙁


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Apr 2022)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 639277
> 
> 
> April 2022. Free night's stay at Fairfield Inn Hotel in Rawlins, Wyoming courtesy of the local Tourist Information Centre manager 🙂
> ...


Great basin next, could visit the prison if weather not great. Highlight is sitting on the electric chair.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Apr 2022)

There's something very exciting and inspiring about approaching a Spanish town......


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Apr 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> There's something very exciting and inspiring about approaching a Spanish town......
> 
> View attachment 641068



How are you finding Spain Hobbes?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> How are you finding Spain Hobbes?



Well, it's been a lot tougher than I was expecting ...... Not that I'd put a huge amount of thought into it 😊

Then there was some serious culture shock! 
It's so quiet for one thing. Spanish people love to talk - that's the soundtrack of Spain - people chatting.

It's been cold, very cold, wet, snow, then hot and now wind is throwing a curve ball 
I lost a full day due to snow, another day stuck in mud.
Never a dull moment!

But I'm at the sea so I couldn't be happier.

But.......

It's absolutely fabulous! 

I'm loving the "Siesta" - time to poke around towns that I seem to have all to myself....
The towns are full of history and culture and are just so damn interesting and inspiring.
The cities are even better! And I normally avoid cities.
Traffic is great - the very rare times I encounter it.
The food is just ...... Well, let's just say I'm getting fatter!
There's something in the air that just sucks all the urgency of life away and makes me appreciate the "right now".

Spain really is a bike touring Fantasyland. Big roads, backroads, no roads - it's all possible. Great food, great wine and suitable for all budgets. I've already met loads of bike tourers of all types. 

Oh! I've discovered why no-one likes the French!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Apr 2022)

When the website says that some sections of the EuroVelo route are "in development" I should probably pay a bit more attention....






It ended with a locked gate! 

I swear one of those donkeys was laughing at me as I bounced past them (again) a few hours later 

Now I really want to see the "Concept" stages!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (28 Apr 2022)

From the Atlantic.......





To the Med....





In about 5 seconds!


----------



## Simon_m (28 Apr 2022)

Retyred.life said:


> View attachment 639277
> 
> 
> April 2022. Free night's stay at Fairfield Inn Hotel in Rawlins, Wyoming courtesy of the local Tourist Information Centre manager 🙂
> ...



you doing the TransAm?


----------



## Retyred.life (1 May 2022)

Simon_m said:


> you doing the TransAm?



Not the Transam. Started (on March 1st) to ride the GDMBR south to north but encountered so many snow blocked roads that I'm now on a parallel lower altitude route - still mostly off road though.


----------



## Retyred.life (1 May 2022)

April 2022, public toilet near Helena, Montana.

Better padlock and chain than I use for my bike 😉


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 May 2022)

Spain......
It's just down the road, you know


----------



## Simon_m (4 May 2022)

Retyred.life said:


> Not the Transam. Started (on March 1st) to ride the GDMBR south to north but encountered so many snow blocked roads that I'm now on a parallel lower altitude route - still mostly off road though.



ok wow, is it a bad winter or you just started super early. hope to see more photos


----------



## 8mph (4 May 2022)

Tunisia Dec 2021


























A pretty good winter destination with temperatures reaching 26° in the South. I discovered you can send baggage ahead very cheaply by taxi too!


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

2019 winter /spring Torres del Paine national park


----------



## Sallar55 (6 May 2022)

A view of the Park National de Los Picos de Europe


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 May 2022)




----------



## Retyred.life (11 May 2022)

May 2022. South of Kalispell alongside western shore of Flathead Lake, Montana


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

Retyred.life said:


> May 2022. South of Kalispell alongside western shore of Flathead Lake, Montana
> 
> View attachment 644259




Is that near Lakeside, by any chance?


----------



## Retyred.life (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that near Lakeside, by any chance?



47.889235,-114.215745 to be exact


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2022)

Open road, near the French/German border.


----------



## matticus (12 May 2022)

Retyred.life said:


> May 2022. South of Kalispell alongside western shore of Flathead Lake, Montana
> 
> View attachment 644259



Well ain't that sumthin?


----------



## Sixmile (13 May 2022)

This time last year riding Bournemouth to Exeter for a wedding.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 May 2022)

Have a trip to the mountains and watch the caravan and Tour for the day, one of these would do.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (19 May 2022)




----------



## 8mph (21 May 2022)




----------



## All uphill (24 May 2022)

Very crowded country, the Netherlands


----------



## HobbesOnTour (24 May 2022)

All uphill said:


> Very crowded country, the Netherlands


You've been looking forward to this for a while! Hoping you have a great time!


----------



## All uphill (25 May 2022)

0430, Arrival.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 May 2022)

All uphill said:


> 0430, Arrival.
> 
> View attachment 646232



Looks flat, where are you going?


----------



## All uphill (25 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Looks flat, where are you going?



Confession time; that is our return to Harwich this morning after a wonderful week in the Netherlands. We did cycle away from here so I think that counts.


----------



## lazytyke (31 May 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

Quick lunch.. Tomato soup & croutons.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

Waiting for the ferry, ticket at the ready.


----------



## KeithLackie (30 Jun 2022)

Adventures on a Brompton


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Jun 2022)

Crossing a ......... río???


----------



## cwskas (1 Jul 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Crossing a ......... río???



Looks like some of the Rios around here.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 Jul 2022)

cwskas said:


> Looks like some of the Rios around here.



It does!!! 
Some of this part of the world was used to film the "Spaghetti Westerns".
Beautiful country and no-one around.


----------



## newfhouse (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## newfhouse (3 Jul 2022)

I do enjoy a river ferry on tour. Free Strava kilometres


----------



## citybabe (4 Jul 2022)

Germany Tour on the Mosel


----------



## newfhouse (4 Jul 2022)

Ferry, 'cross the Mersey Meuse...


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

citybabe said:


> Germany Tour on the Mosel



Lovely spot for a ride! Not Bernkastel is it?


----------



## Retyred.life (4 Jul 2022)

4th July 2022. Kamas, Utah.


----------



## citybabe (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely spot for a ride! Not Bernkastel is it?



Yes it is!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

citybabe said:


> Yes it is!!



Fabulous area! A good 20 years since my last visit but great memories. Hope the tour is going well


----------



## newfhouse (6 Jul 2022)

A pretty good end to a sweaty touring day. Showered, Strava uploaded, and Garmin on charge.

And some local Antwerpen refreshment from the site fridge.


----------



## citybabe (7 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fabulous area! A good 20 years since my last visit but great memories. Hope the tour is going well



Thank you. Loved it all. We’ve cycled Boppard to Koblenz along the Rhine then along the Mosel to Trier


----------



## RobinS (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## RobinS (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## theloafer (7 Jul 2022)

2015


----------



## RobinS (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## RobinS (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## RobinS (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cathryn (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## gom (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## chriswoody (14 Jul 2022)

Some from the last four days in the Swiss Jura.


----------



## bladesman73 (17 Jul 2022)

In netherlands last week, bike sans pannier bags as I was staying in same place for a few days. Back there again for a 1 week solo venture early Aug.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Kilometre post 267 on the Rhine. French/German border.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Location.


----------



## Hankj (19 Jul 2022)

Mini-tour this weekend from home up to a friend's cabin at the base of that mountain.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Jul 2022)

A other pre pandemic one the start of the Carretera Austral


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## harlechjoe (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cathryn (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## rualexander (29 Jul 2022)

One from the archives
India 1995
Middle of nowhere


----------



## Ender (29 Jul 2022)

On route to the Crask Inn, May 2022.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## All uphill (1 Aug 2022)

10 minutes out of Hoek van Holland and here we go, with the prospect of 60km along the coast. May '22.

I loved it so much I've booked the ferry for September!


----------



## harlechjoe (1 Aug 2022)

All uphill said:


> View attachment 655275
> 
> 10 minutes out of Hoek van Holland and here we go, with the prospect of 60km along the coast. May '22.
> 
> I loved it so much I've booked the ferry for September!



I love that journey - before lockdown I timed my visit to cycle along the Bollenstreek ( bulb fields) between Haarlem and Leiden. It was lovey to see ribbons of different coloured and different varieties of tulips, hyacinths and daffodils etc. I booked a cabin on the night time ferry from Newcastle to Ijmuiden. The ferry had a cinema with a choice of films so watched 'The sinking of the cruise ship Oceanos'; not a wise choice for a ferry crossing !


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Aug 2022)

Even I can't get lost!


----------



## rualexander (3 Aug 2022)

30 years ago this summer.
Cycling north from Monument Valley with Josie Dew.


----------



## citybabe (4 Aug 2022)

All uphill said:


> View attachment 655275
> 
> 10 minutes out of Hoek van Holland and here we go, with the prospect of 60km along the coast. May '22.
> 
> I loved it so much I've booked the ferry for September!



Beautiful scenery all around. I cycled Hoek van Holland to The Hague last month. I will certainly plan to do it again sometime


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Aug 2022)

India tour 1994, Srinagar Leh Manli ,looking back




on the Tanglang la road. Need to scan more old slides.


----------



## flatflr (5 Aug 2022)




----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2022)

A


rualexander said:


> 30 years ago this summer.
> Cycling north from Monument Valley with Josie Dew.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you in her book???!


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2022)

Canal entre Champagne et Bourgogne.


----------



## rualexander (5 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> A
> 
> 
> Are you in her book???!



Yes, I am indeed 😁😂


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> Yes, I am indeed 😁😂



I shall reread when I get home!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Testing the new tent out, notice Daughter inside, now thoroughly excited and refusing to come out even for chocolate...


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Aug 2022)

From a (very) lightly loaded few days touring.
Blue lightweight shorts - the only civvies I took.
Toothbrush, sunblock, toothpaste, contact lens, folding hairbrush/comb thing.
Tube, levers, multitool, big and little patch, emery cloth.
Rear light attached to d-lock.


----------



## KangaByke (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## KangaByke (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## rivers (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Sep 2022)

Decisions, decisions

This way.....





Or that way?


----------



## Proto (4 Sep 2022)

Daughters #1 & 2 heading south on Route 1 from Vancouver to Mexican border.


----------



## Proto (5 Sep 2022)

Couldn't find this photo earlier so posted the one above instead, but this photo should get you dreaming.

#1 daughter expressing her joy of life and living, near Big Sur, California (I think!)

PS might be Oregon. Not sure it matters!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

Proto said:


> but this photo should get you dreaming.



It worked; thanks.


----------



## KangaByke (6 Sep 2022)

A chilly  October cycling at Zell am See, Austria.
The Grossglockner in the background - 3,798m (12,460ft)
https://www.grossglockner.at/gg/de/index


----------



## Carpathian Rider (6 Sep 2022)

Carpathians...


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Sep 2022)

Dawn at a roadside wildcamp


----------



## ciquta (17 Sep 2022)

Oglio Greenway, Italy


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jameshow (17 Sep 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> View attachment 661321



That really isn't appreciated!! So jealous!!!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That really isn't appreciated!! So jealous!!!



Not appreciated?
I appreciate every single day! 
Even the days when I end up with one gear 35km from civilisation, the day of 5 punctures! and even the day my rear wheel folded too far to rotate😀.

Still jealous? 
Spain! (Catalunya, actually) It's just down the road!


----------



## Retyred.life (17 Sep 2022)

6th Sept. 2022 Baker, California. 
Not exactly perfect cycling conditions.


----------



## Retyred.life (17 Sep 2022)

And a few days beforehand crossing yet another dry lake bed in the Mojave desert.


----------



## Simon_m (20 Sep 2022)

Here are some pics, not from a bike tour, but from a holiday where we hired some "tourist" bikes. Saw a nice boat cycle trip company. more pics to come


----------



## Simon_m (20 Sep 2022)

could have posted lots of pics but tried to keep them down.


----------



## matticus (21 Sep 2022)

Simon_m said:


> could have posted lots of pics but tried to keep them down.
> 
> View attachment 661759
> 
> ...



Where's that then - Grimsby? Plymouth?


----------



## Simon_m (21 Sep 2022)

matticus said:


> Where's that then - Grimsby? Plymouth?



Almost, Veli Lošinj in Croatia.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## rualexander (21 Sep 2022)

New Zealand 2008


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Sep 2022)

That couldn't look more Kiwi if it tried.
*likes*


----------



## Toe Clip (22 Sep 2022)

Short tour of Silverdale and Arnside


----------



## Simon_m (22 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> New Zealand 2008
> 
> View attachment 661935



Rob Roy Glacier Track?


----------



## matticus (22 Sep 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> That couldn't look more Kiwi if it tried.
> *likes*



Just needs some hobbitses!


----------



## rualexander (22 Sep 2022)

Simon_m said:


> Rob Roy Glacier Track?



Nope.
Road from Walter Peak station on western shore of Lake Wakatipu through to Te Anau via Mavora Lakes.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Sep 2022)

I thought it looked familiar. We were in Queenstown in late June 2020.


----------



## albal (26 Sep 2022)

Wolfach Germany,just now. Heading to Munich, surprisingly good weather so far from cherbourg. Soz nowhere to prop the bike up to.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2022)

albal said:


> Wolfach Germany,just now. Heading to Munich, surprisingly good weather so far from cherbourg. Soz nowhere to prop the bike up to.
> View attachment 662419



Stop by and see @Andy in Germany while you're there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Stop by and see @Andy in Germany while you're there.



Already to the East of me sadly, but very close; I used that route last year from Alpirsbach to Emmendingen.


----------



## Simon_m (26 Sep 2022)

Bad I know, breaking all the rules yet again. Just love cycling in France and the photos it throws up. Again, technically not a touring holiday, but took bike down and did some miles around the Loire.


----------



## matticus (27 Sep 2022)

I can just hear Paul Sherwen narrating those castles, as they pass under the helicopter ...


----------



## Jameshow (27 Sep 2022)

Simon_m said:


> Bad I know, breaking all the rules yet again. Just love cycling in France and the photos it throws up. Again, technically not a touring holiday, but took bike down and did some miles around the Loire.
> 
> View attachment 662470
> 
> ...



Stop it that's just what I need right now! 

I could do easily put my bags on the bike and ride south away from the stress!


----------



## albal (27 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Stop by and see @Andy in Germany while you're there.



Shame i missed you. I was in Steinach the previous night. 
The Good weather is over btw.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (28 Sep 2022)

The view in front......





And the view behind.....


----------



## matticus (28 Sep 2022)

Pedal !!!!


----------



## Simon_m (28 Sep 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> The view in front......
> View attachment 662636
> 
> 
> ...



ah you'll be fine. the wind blowing the storm in, will blow you along - hopefully lol


----------



## Simon_m (28 Sep 2022)

ok, here are a few more pics from a different days riding in the Loire. Saw lots of touring riders which was nice, from all different countries. It is just so pretty in France, whats not to love?


----------



## matticus (28 Sep 2022)

Flanders a couple weeks ago (it doesn't really matter which town - they all look like this  )


----------



## Simon_m (28 Sep 2022)

ps, if you want the routes, i can put them up here in case you are down that way and want to find some of these places


----------



## theloafer (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (3 Oct 2022)

Heading north to Baetov


----------



## matticus (3 Oct 2022)

Same road as this couple? https://www.alberttown.co.nz/naryn-to-baetov-via-tash-rabat-tien-shan-3/


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Oct 2022)

Yes Was 2019 ,here are some more pics and an example of Kyrgyzstan hospitality. Looking for a nonexistent hostal in last village before the turn to Tash Rabat ( goole search ) and a family to the rescue . Refused payment but finally accepted after a few goes.


----------



## Simon_m (4 Oct 2022)

Last lot of the latest trip:
(some amazing pics by other riders, wow!)
ps, if you had mapped your route into the garmin, then there probably is a reason you made that route the way it is. I ignored it and ended up on miles of cobbles lol


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> The view in front......
> View attachment 662636
> 
> 
> ...



Did you out run it Hobbs?


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2022)

Simon_m said:


> Last lot of the latest trip:



Do you know the 3rd link in your sig is broken? The first two work ok.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cathryn (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (9 Oct 2022)

2019 heading over to Argentina on the Lagos route from Peulla to Puerto Frias


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> View attachment 663502



I'm on my way!!

Think I might just fill my panniers with dirty washing and head out to the hills pretending I'm touring!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Oct 2022)

Now this years touring is almost over unless you are going down to the southern summer. Let's see what people have been up to this year. 1st one Northern Spain, May 2022 the Picos.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (10 Oct 2022)

Before......






After.....


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Oct 2022)

Our cabin on the Caen - Portsmouth ferry. @theclaud


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Oct 2022)

A bike can take us anywhere......
Even to the land of Hobbits!


----------



## Simon_m (12 Oct 2022)

matticus said:


> Do you know the 3rd link in your sig is broken? The first two work ok.



ah yes thanks haha, not noticed. We were meant to do the trip in 2020, but it might be happening next year now. Roughly 1,212.3 miles in 3 weeks, over some of the biggest climbs in The Alps. Should be mended by the time you click it again


----------



## Simon_m (12 Oct 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> A bike can take us anywhere......
> Even to the land of Hobbits!
> View attachment 664296



ooooooo looks interesting


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Oct 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> A bike can take us anywhere......
> Even to the land of Hobbits!
> View attachment 664296


Have you stayed in one ? Very nice warm in winter and cool in summer. There are a few hotels ,some have underground pools .If near Gaudix the town has quite a few places to stay have a treat and try one .


----------



## HobbesOnTour (13 Oct 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Have you stayed in one ? Very nice warm in winter and cool in summer. There are a few hotels ,some have underground pools .If near Gaudix the town has quite a few places to stay have a treat and try one .



Underground?
No thank you!


----------



## Proto (14 Oct 2022)

Phone pic from daughter #2 last night.


----------



## Proto (15 Oct 2022)

Daughter #2 again, from a couple of weeks back and, I think, in North Carolina

She's been riding the Eastern Divide Trail, from Maine down the Appalachian Trail, off road as much as they can, but taken a detour west to Nashville, then picking uo a route south to New Orleans. After that, who knows. There's talk of Texas and into Mexico.


----------



## chriswoody (20 Oct 2022)

In the Harz Mountains these last couple of days.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2022)

Welsh mountain roads this past week.


----------



## Gillstay (22 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Welsh mountain roads this past week.
> 
> View attachment 665459



Is that up above Hay on Wye ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Is that up above Hay on Wye ?



It is


----------



## Gillstay (24 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is



I know that Hawthorn ! Great route but you look like you were missing the views.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

Man I need to tour!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Oct 2022)

Gillstay said:


> I know that Hawthorn ! Great route but you look like you were missing the views.



Rain with mist at the top. Some views lower down but not the full vistas


----------



## HobbesOnTour (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Man I need to tour!



Lots of ways to get a bit of touring in so long as you can actually ride a bike. (And maybe even not.)
You may find some inspiration here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/virtual-touring.271144/

I've said it here before but I've taken my Trangia to work on my morning commute so that I can stop on the way home at a nice spot and brew up a coffee.

Long winter nights are great for looking at whatever inspires us. I know you're not a fan of videos but there are lots of great books.
Lidl, especially, do random batches of ethnic food. A good read and eating something from the locale after a bike ride can be enjoyable. Or plotting routes in places near and far.

Of course, winter nights are great for testing out camping gear in the garden or a friendly farmer's field.

Any bike ride can be used to test out navigation skills, compare one route planner to another or to test out our mechanical skills "in the wild" - all with the comfort of being close to home. Testing any apps we might like to use - with and without a signal - can be very useful.

It's not "Touring" in the conventional sense but it's feeding the dream, keeping it alive and acquiring experience.

Obligatory photo....
Trying out my cooking.
Sometimes the main objective of an overnighter was simply to try out some recipes in the wild. It wasn't just the recipe though - it was also testing out the logistics of cooking in different weather, what I needed in terms of equipment etc. and the importance of a chair on a cold, wet night! 







Bottom left is when I attempted to make a flatbread in the rain in a forest. A success, but really, really not worth the effort!


----------



## Vantage (26 Oct 2022)

What's wrong with a tin of beans?
Honestly. Some people.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (26 Oct 2022)

Vantage said:


> What's wrong with a tin of beans?
> Honestly. Some people.



Tins of beans, tins of Guinness......
It's no wonder you went electric!


----------



## Oren_Hershco (27 Oct 2022)

Carretera Austral, Chile, 2005.

Great destination! However, DON'T take your touring/ "gravel" bike there. Prefer a real MTB with wide off-road tires.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Oct 2022)

When the sun shines you have the views and after the Carretera Austral it's just as good heading south.


----------



## steve j (27 Oct 2022)

Polite said:


> View attachment 521768


----------



## steve j (27 Oct 2022)

Northern tear 2021


----------



## rualexander (27 Oct 2022)

If it's Carratera Austral night, here's a few from 1997/98


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Oct 2022)

Could up the resolution 🤔


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Oct 2022)

Road sign down south


----------



## Retyred.life (28 Oct 2022)

October '22
Robinhood Resort, Big Bear City, California.


----------



## Retyred.life (28 Oct 2022)

October '22

Johannesburg, California rather different to Jo'burg, RSA. Interestingly both were founded on mining.

Update: This JHB and the ore bearing area of the Rand were actually named after the South African city perhaps in the hopes of emulating that success


----------



## Retyred.life (28 Oct 2022)

October '22

Trona Pinnacles. Formed underwater, now in the middle of the Mojave desert.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 Nov 2022)

Nov 02, 2021 Alto de Letras
The longest climb in the world, apparently


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Nov 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Nov 02, 2021 Alto de Letras
> The longest climb in the world, apparently
> View attachment 666687


Not quite another cycle climbing post says it's the 3rd. This is a contender for Europe, playa Motril to the Pico de Veleta 3396 m and 101 Kms. A view from above the ski station.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2022)

Mountain biking across Tibet in 2001, this photo is at about 4,800m, on a perfect blue sky day.


----------



## rualexander (2 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mountain biking across Tibet in 2001, this photo is at about 4,800m, on a perfect blue sky day.
> 
> View attachment 666717



Where's your luggage?


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Nov 2022)

Or the sag wagon ?


----------



## matticus (2 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Or the sag wagon ?



He'll have needed one to get down from that altitude: we all know rim brakes are fatally useless.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> He'll have needed one to get down from that altitude: we all know rim brakes are fatally useless.


Well Tibet has an average elevation of 4300m . Brakes will manage.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Or the sag wagon ?



No sag wagon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2022)

rualexander said:


> Where's your luggage?



It was necessary to have an official escort with us. Thought we may as well make use of them , thus bunged all our luggage in their 4x4.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It was necessary to have an official escort with us. Thought we may as well make use of them , thus bunged all our luggage in their 4x4.


Did that include your pannier racks 🫣


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Did that include your pannier racks 🫣



With mtn bikes it’s always been bike packing setup for us. Pannier racks are shoot on proper off road.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Not quite another cycle climbing post says it's the 3rd


Pedantry is something that can be ascended too


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Nov 2022)

It's correct info we need , someone may have decided I need to climb this then find out it's not the highest.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Nov 2022)

Some more old himalayan photos, 1994 booked a tour of Kashmir and Ladakh. Flights to Dehli organised then India and Pakistan decided to fall out again over Kashmir, tour company cancelled and refunded money. We said paid for the flight and we are going on holiday, as we never had to pay for a tour we added Leh to Manali . Road from Shrinigar to Leh was under military control with a convoy system for the lorries supplying Ladakh. This was great for us as once the convoy hit the road we had no traffic until a convoy was on the return leg. One slight problem at every military checkpoint we had tea with the officers, usual where are you going to but it was mostly having tea and they would practice their english talking to us. A view about half way up the Kardung la climb 5359 m (17582 ft ), a day climb to the top from Leh. Tanglang la ( real height is lower at 17480 ft 5328 m ) on the road to Manali in Himachal Pradesh and an idea of how bad the road could be after the spring snow melt.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Nov 2022)

Whatever about yellow snow don't be afraid to follow the the yellow sand road.....


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Nov 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Whatever about yellow snow don't be afraid to follow the the yellow sand road.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 667192
> ...


We need a few GR signs or local randonner ones to place the pics😄


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Nov 2022)

This is when you wonder have i packed all the bits
🫢


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Nov 2022)

A road sign


----------



## sevenfourate (11 Nov 2022)

Following the wife over the Golden Gate Bridge recently….


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Nov 2022)

A Berber cafe/ hotel / mountain hut at the pass


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Nov 2022)

Toubkal pass, 2250m looking east


----------



## All uphill (17 Nov 2022)

Time for a break in Friesland.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (18 Nov 2022)

A closed road, a monster uphill detour, a mini storm that dumped water, created rivers and tried to blow me off the road and this was the only place that offered shelter......
The Touring Gods know what they're doing


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Vantage (18 Nov 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> A closed road, a monster uphill detour, a mini storm that dumped water, created rivers and tried to blow me off the road and this was the only place that offered shelter......
> The Touring Gods know what they're doing
> 
> View attachment 668355



Drama queen. 
That's an average day here in Bolton.


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Nov 2022)

Heading south


----------



## matticus (21 Nov 2022)

Don't know where that is, but they sure have funny-looking sheep :-/


----------



## Simon_m (24 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Heading south
> 
> View attachment 668555



wow


----------



## Simon_m (24 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Some more old himalayan photos, 1994 booked a tour of Kashmir and Ladakh. Flights to Dehli organised then India and Pakistan decided to fall out again over Kashmir, tour company cancelled and refunded money. We said paid for the flight and we are going on holiday, as we never had to pay for a tour we added Leh to Manali . Road from Shrinigar to Leh was under military control with a convoy system for the lorries supplying Ladakh. This was great for us as once the convoy hit the road we had no traffic until a convoy was on the return leg. One slight problem at every military checkpoint we had tea with the officers, usual where are you going to but it was mostly having tea and they would practice their english talking to us. A view about half way up the Kardung la climb 5359 m (17582 ft ), a day climb to the top from Leh. Tanglang la ( real height is lower at 17480 ft 5328 m ) on the road to Manali in Himachal Pradesh and an idea of how bad the road could be after the spring snow melt.
> 
> View attachment 666759
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Nov 2022)

Heading to the northern reaches of the Sahara


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (29 Nov 2022)

Today stuck behind a camel train.


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Nov 2022)

Today the alarm clock is the sun, camping at 1800m . Last night it was looking at the milkyway , no light pollution to spoil the views


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Today the alarm clock is the sun, camping at 1800m . Last night it was looking at the milkyway , no light pollution to spoil the views
> 
> View attachment 669632



I must admit I think I'd be more adventurous in cycle touring if I wasn't riding solo.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2022)

What touring is all about


----------



## rualexander (30 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Today the alarm clock is the sun, camping at 1800m . Last night it was looking at the milkyway , no light pollution to spoil the views
> 
> View attachment 669632



Hope you ended up taking the stove for your morning coffee? 😂


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Nov 2022)

In Agadir visited Decathlon to see if they had the little screw on gas cannisters for emergency coffee.. No luck so left the stove in bike bag, a cafe au lait is on average 10 DH so less than a £1 and that's probably white tourist rates 😂.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I must admit I think I'd be more adventurous in cycle touring if I wasn't riding solo.



That's interesting. I think if I was travelling with a significant other I'd tend to less adventurous.





I still hadn't a place to sleep but with only myself to worry about I could enjoy the stunning sunset.


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Dec 2022)

A proper mountain road no H&S safety barriers


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> A proper mountain road no H&S safety barriers
> 
> View attachment 669726
> 
> ...



Is there lots of wreckage with "ACME" written on the side?


----------



## Gillstay (1 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> What touring is all about
> 
> View attachment 669646



As long as its Murphy's


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Dec 2022)

rualexander said:


> Hope you ended up taking the stove for your morning coffee? 😂





Gillstay said:


> As long as its Murphy's


No, it's this trying different food.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Dec 2022)

Open fire in a Berbere house,this is the old part of the house. In the gite tonight.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Dec 2022)

A year ago.....
The Trampoline of Death, Colombia.
One of the great thrills of my life!


----------



## Sallar55 (6 Dec 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

The open road, what not to like.


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Dec 2022)

Last Moroc traditional breakfast, big city next stop.


----------



## Retyred.life (11 Dec 2022)

November '22. Willcox Playa, southern Arizona.

FYI. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willcox_Playa


----------



## Retyred.life (11 Dec 2022)

December '22. North end of San Pedro Valley, southern Arizona. Tarmac ends just around that far corner. Only saw one vehicle, a farm tractor, in 54 miles ;-)


----------



## Retyred.life (11 Dec 2022)

November '22. Taking shelter from strong, dusty headwinds near Brawley, California.


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Dec 2022)

Today's breakfast,just shows that location is the key. Yesterday's was off the tourist trail , today a city with airport and beach resorts.


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Dec 2022)

Who needs tools or spares when you have this in almost every small town/village. You will have no problems buying a 26" tyre . That's why it's the European cyclotourists choice.😁 for places with no bike shops that sell modern gear.


----------



## Retyred.life (12 Dec 2022)

October '22. Mojave Wind Farm, California

FYI. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alta_Wind_Energy_Center


----------



## Retyred.life (12 Dec 2022)

July '22. Leading down to Valley of The Gods and Monument Valley, Utah.

FYI. https://www.utahscanyoncountry.com/The-Moki-Dugway-Scenic-Backway-Utah-Highway-261



Not my photo. It would have been a real hike to get to this viewpoint.


----------



## Retyred.life (12 Dec 2022)

October '22. California.

FYI. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrizo_Plain


----------



## Retyred.life (12 Dec 2022)

I'm currently taking shelter with a Warmshowers host in Silver City, New Mexico.


*Mon, 12th Dec.*




Lo: 23°F, -5°C
Hi: 40°F, 4°CModerate or heavy snow showers.


*Tue, 13th. Dec.*




Lo: 21°F, -6°C
Hi: 34°F, 1°CBlizzard.

*Wed, 14th. Dec.*




Lo: 19°F, -7°C
Hi: 39°F, 4°CSunny.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (16 Dec 2022)

Google let me back in.......


----------



## KeithLackie (27 Dec 2022)

Italy, 2022


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Jan 2023)




----------



## Simon_m (5 Jan 2023)

Happy New year, Just deleting some old pics off my phone and forgot to share this one last year. While on Holiday in Croatia we dis some island hoping. We saw lots of cyclists at the ferry terminals also, so grabbed this shot. Happy memories of a lovely hot sunny holiday. Lots of steep hills for those on bikes!


----------



## Retyred.life (Saturday at 20:35)

January 2023. Texas, panhandle.

From the the sublime to the ridiculous!


----------



## Simon_m (Monday at 12:41)

hopefully doing our France trip this year, so will be going coast to coast again but by a different route (June - July). Will share pics when completed. Should be tough and scenic.


----------

